# Marvel Comics (X-MEN) Days Of Future Past {OOC}



## Nuke261 (Apr 18, 2004)

I would like to run a game in the era of DAYS OF FUTURE PAST from Uncanny X-Men.  

For those of you who are not familiar, this is the time period in the future when being a mutant is illegal.  Sentinels openly hunt mutants.  Mutants have no rights and are sent to concentration camps.  The super-heroes of the modern world are no more.  They have been hunted down, killed, locked up or are hiding for their lives.  

What I have in mind is the Mutants and Masterminds system and 4-6 players.  The characters would be 15-18 years old and still in high school.  More than likely they do not have any indication they are a mutant.  Maybe they think something is a little different about themselves, but they could not imagine they were actually a mutant.  The characters would all be in high school together in a mid-sized American town.  No super-hero has ever set foot there and Sentinels have never been seen there.  But, the threat is real and part of ever day life and everyone knows it.  

I am basically looking to see if there is any interest in such a game.  I have always wanted to run an adventure in this era but it has never happened.  Characters would be low-powered and I would set up the specifics on character generation to make sure of that.  

This game would contain a high level of role-playing.  Character background and interaction would be essential.  If there is enough interest I would have to pick the best candidates based off of the proposals sent in.  I would hate to deny anyone a good game, but I would also hate to pass up good potential as well.  

Let me know what you think!
  Nuke


The Game:
Issue #1
http://www.enworld.org/forums/showthread.php?p=1526053#post1526053

Issue #2
http://www.enworld.org/forums/showthread.php?p=1855721#post1855721

The New OOC Thread:
http://www.enworld.org/forums/showthread.php?p=1957362#post1957362

The Character Roster:
http://www.enworld.org/forums/showthread.php?p=1520683#post1520683


----------



## Cannibal_Kender (Apr 18, 2004)

Sounds kinda cool. I'd be interested.


----------



## Teflon Billy (Apr 18, 2004)

I'd be interested, but from what I recall of the two issues of DoFP, I doubt low powered characters would stand much of a chance given that 

(A)The Sentinels are Omnipresent.

(B)They can detect mutants.


----------



## Keia (Apr 18, 2004)

Mutants, Superheroes, and teenage angst?!?

Count me in!!  I've tried to play a couple of times.  Looking for a great game and I know you'll deliver, nuke!

When and what do you want in character ideas?

Keia


----------



## Nuke261 (Apr 18, 2004)

Teflon Billy said:
			
		

> I'd be interested, but from what I recall of the two issues of DoFP, I doubt low powered characters would stand much of a chance given that
> (A)The Sentinels are Omnipresent.
> (B)They can detect mutants.




In MY DoFP they can detect mutants but are not omnipresent.  Especially not in Smalltown, USA.

There have been many stories that have taken place in versions of that era and TSR did 4 modules for the old Marvel RPG and I promise there are ways to survive.  If there wasn't there would not be much of a game.

This will be about learning what you are and how to deal with it personally as well as within a society that hates you.  And hunts you.  And wants you dead.  
Thankfully there are always those who disagree with society!!


----------



## Nuke261 (Apr 18, 2004)

Keia said:
			
		

> Mutants, Superheroes, and teenage angst?!?
> Count me in!!  I've tried to play a couple of times.  Looking for a great game and I know you'll deliver, nuke!
> When and what do you want in character ideas?
> Keia




Don't need stats yet as I would like to make sure the interest is there before we get into that.   If you want to run a character past me I would like an idea of powers you have in mind.  

As far as background, everything will help.  Hobbies, activities, friends, family, family life, pets, school life and life goals just to name a few.  

And thanks for the kind words, Kiea!!
  Nuke


----------



## Unicron818 (Apr 18, 2004)

I've never gamed before but, I'll give it a shot if there is room.


----------



## Velmont (Apr 18, 2004)

I'm interested too. Just leave me two days to finish school and I can write up a background.


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Apr 18, 2004)

I'm interested too if there is room
]
Thinking either the intagible survivor of a Sentinel attack (stuck in 'ghost' form), a former hound in hiding or maybe the son/daughter of one of my old Marvel Super Hero charcters (an energy manipulator who is able to 'sheild' his/her energy auras from the sentinels)


----------



## Radiant (Apr 18, 2004)

*crawls out of his hole*
the days of the future past just rule. My absolute favourite period in the X-Men storyline. Even have a character lying around that I think could work. Deffinatly interested.
...


----------



## Nuke261 (Apr 19, 2004)

Looks like there is definite interest!

Work on some backgrounds for me and I will get you the specifics on character generation.

Nuke


----------



## kid A (Apr 19, 2004)

nuke,

i'm totally interested in playing this!!!  been waiting a long time to play a days of future past game!  i'll post a character idea today!

-kid A


----------



## Velmont (Apr 19, 2004)

The idea i have is to play a young athlete, still in college, have some difficulty with his studies have grades just high enough to pass, but is performing just too great in sports, like football, hockey and athletism. Would that be possible to know a bit more on the setting of the city you want to play, to give me some idea.

For the powers of that mutant, I was thinking to give him Super=Constitution and Running (with the flaw Tiring), maybe giving him some swimming and leaping too, but not sure... I will see after the background have been wirtten.


----------



## Unicron818 (Apr 19, 2004)

*Character Background*

Character Background:

	Not sure what you need so I'll just wing it.

Name: Symmetric Cipher 
Age: 15
Gender: Male
Height: 5'4"
Weight: 170lbs
Hair: Blondie
Eyes: Red


Raised on the streets of Boston, Mass. Lost Mother to drugs never knew father. Was adopted and moved to Smallville, Ohio. Stayed in school, thanks to parents and school staff. Excelling in both academics and sports. Not very 
social,likes to fight. Has no girlfriend as of yet. 

(He sure would like some sweet powers, not like "Take form of water!"..BAM..water 

Let me know if you need anything else.


----------



## Unicron818 (Apr 19, 2004)

Ability to heal myself and others (Wolverineish)

Power absorbtion by touch for a short time. (Rogue with a twist) 
So basically I can heal you but, at a price.
You'll lose your powers for a short time.

Above average strength

Can turn entire body to flame with the ability to fly (Human Torch)

See I'm not asking for too much  = (snikt face)


----------



## Keia (Apr 20, 2004)

I've got a stat block from an older game that has since died.  Here is the character and some power ideas.

*Lorenzo Reynolds*
Lorenzo Reynolds is a senior at high school, sliding his way though. Slacker, the authorities say, but the kids all love him. He’s friendly, thoughtful, and a heck of a lot of fun to be around. Tall (at 6’2, 225lbs), athletic (but without the attitude), and good looking (without actually acting like it), Zo mixes with all of the clique’s equally and no one really resents him for it. 

His parents are still married and both carry full time jobs. His mother is a real estate agent and his father is a stock broker in town. Zo fell into an easy part time job as a salesman/product tester at a local computer store. Zo drives an old Monte Carlo that is in excellent shape to work and to school. Zo is an only child living in a wonderful home on the outskirts of town (the wealthier area, but not the ‘elite’) – and loves every minute of it.

*Powers:* Super Charisma, Luck, other misc.


----------



## Nuke261 (Apr 20, 2004)

Nice Characters Keia and Unicron.
Diverse powers and backgrounds so far, very cool.

I am working on some npc stats trying to determine the power level of the characters.  Hopefully I will have something tomorrow.

In the meantime, keep the great ideas coming!!

Nuke


----------



## Radiant (Apr 20, 2004)

recicling is getting a habit of mine here. Somehow I have dozens of characters from dead games that never made it past the first page.

Jennifer Allen
The nice, a bit naive, fun loving girl from next door. Reasonably popular at school, from a family without any serious money problems and of course with an anoying younger brother that keeps telling he dad then she wants to go on a date.
(hint: yep that's the very short version, will work on it then I get back this eve. )
-Powers: Absorbtion with the healing and energy blast extras. That combiantion makes her very tough but essentialy a passive character cause she has no powers if she isn't attacked.


----------



## kid A (Apr 20, 2004)

nuke,

here's my character idea:

*Name:* Eleyna Robertson (aka "Pressure")

*Background:* Eleyna Robertson was a junior in high school, majoring in psychology and working hard to continue her education at a good college.  A straight-A student, she studied a great deal, but still made time for extra-curricular activities.  Eleyna's voice was second to none in Smalltown, where she involved herself in the high school chrous.  She loved to run, which resulted in her impressive cross-country and track records.  Volunteering at local hospitals and homeless shelters enriched her life and made her feel as though she was giving back to her community.  In addition, Eleyna cherished her family and friends.  She would bend over backwards for any of them, most of the time ignoring her own needs to meet the needs of others.  All in all, Elena was a very happy young woman.

Inside, however, Eleyna had some deep-rooted problems.  As the years went by, Eleyna worked harder and harder at school, struggling to keep up with all of her homework, extra-curricular activities and friends.  She began to build up expectations for herself in her head.  Expectations that were impossible to attain, and yet she still felt as though everyone wanted the best of her.  In her junior year, Eleyna began to experience severe headaches, and pain in her chest and abdomen.  As if the pain weren't enough, she also began to suffer from the embarrasment of regular nosebleeds.  Finally, on the day of her PSAT, Eleyna blacked out.  She awoke to find herself in the hospital, having suffered from major internal hemmorrhaging.  The doctors could tell her family nothing of what caused the problems except that they believed it to be stress-related.  Eleyna was ordered to reduce her load of extra-curricular activities, and to get plenty of rest.

This changed her life drastically.  The medical bills from her hospital visit had taken a toll on her family's finances, for which she blamed herself.  Becoming less involved with the activities she loved also depressed her.  Her depression began to show in her performance in school.  Her grades dropped and she started becoming reclusive.  Her family physician recommended that she see a psychiatrist.  She longs for her life of only one year ago, to be active in her school and involved in her community, however she fears for her health and the financial toll it has on her family.  

What Eleyna doesn't know is that her mutant powers are beginning to manifest themselves.  She does not realize that she has the mutant ability to manipulate pressures to alter the physical world around her as well as inside her body.  Her low self esteem, high expectations of herself and inability to deal with stress ultimately caused her powers to manifest, increasing her blood pressure and causing several major veins and arteries to pop.  She does not know that if continues living without learning to control her powers, she presents a major threat to herself and the world around her.  She does not see the irony that while she has the ability to control physical pressure and stress, she has a deeply rooted problem with controlling her own emotional stress.  Eleyna Robertson is in a great amount of danger.

*Powers:*  Eleyna has the ability to alter pressure in the physical world.  This allows her to increase the internal and external pressure of her body, giving her a super-human strength.  She can also alter air-pressure, allowing her to "fly" for short periods of time.  In addition, she can alter the pressure or stress of any person or object, but only through physical contact.


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Apr 20, 2004)

Name: Kyle Graham 
Age: 15
Gender: Male
Height: 5'7"
Weight:  140 lbs
Hair: Brown
Eyes: Hazel

Background.: Kyle never knew his parents, growing up with his Uncle Chris and Aunt Kari.  The only thing he recalls of his father was a tall man with a serious face built like a wall of muscle.
Recently though he is starting to suspect that his father might have been a hero or villian from the 20th Century before the fall. His Aunt/Uncle won't clarify it but hinted that might be the case. 
Family history aside, what little there is of it, he's had a fairly typical childhood and teen years. His talent for computers and electronics in school has drawn a few offers from some schools such as MIT and UC: Berkley, and only his hijinks in technical pranks and knack for improvizational acting (he's particularly good at voices)
Recently though he's found that he could 'feel' how some folks were different in an intangible way than others. After a little investigation (and the hacking of the school computer system) it turned out that he could 'feel' the people who were registered as 'anomolous'. The worried him, since it meant that he was most likely a mutant himself, but he had seen sentinels before and they hadn't attacked him.
Then there was the morning of his 15th birthday when he woke up as someone else. Well at least for a little bit. Since then, in the month or so since that incident occured, he's discovered that he can shift shape with difficulty and that somehow he can sense mutant signatures, shift shape and somehow doesn't register as a mutant.

Powers: Invisibility to Mutant Detection (Nano-based, a 'gift' from his father), Mutant Detection, and Shapeshifting (with difficulty because the nanites that screen him interfere with his power, making him slow to shift and possibly (gm's decision) burning it out. As a result of his full awareness of his body he has slightly higher than normal strength, agility and regeneration.


----------



## Velmont (Apr 21, 2004)

Name: Andrew Ward
Age: 18
Gender: Male
Height: 6'2"
Weight: 195 lbs
Hair: Black
Eyes: Greyish Blue

Background.: Andrew's story have been told many time, in books, on TV and even on the wide screen. The star player of his college, the one who have bring back the football team from the middle of the division to the top of the league. The same guy have brought 3 medals to the school during the athletism events. He has even finished first at the ironman triathlon. The perfect athlete who practice footballs, athletism and martial arts. The unique child who is the proud of his father, the love of his mother. The guy who's popularity is in proportion of his acheivement in sport events. The guy who stay at the school because his reputation as an athlete of the school worth the fact that he is borderline to fail in every course. The guy who have a love story with Catherine Kent, the cutest and brigthest girl, leader of the cheerleader. Everyone know that story, but Andrew's story have one thing different with the hollywood's pictures, he is a mutant.

Yes, the "perfect" athlete is at the molecular level, an imperfect human. Imperfect but better. Andrew have discovered that only this year, while training himself. He was running and trying to push himself as far as he could. It is normal to getting better while you train, but when you cut by half your time in the 100m in 7 days of training, there is some question to ask. It is even more strange when you beat the world record. He has been lucky up to now, as no one have seen what he is able to do, but Andrew have one default. When he compete, he compete to win...

Powers: As I said he will have Super-Constitution. He will have Running too. I want to add swimming and jumping as power stunt to running, as the are all three movement power, and because the swim speed and jumping distance is calculated based on the basic movement, I thought it had even more sense... All these powers have the Tiring flaw. After all, it is not easy to push his body to his full potential.


----------



## Nuke261 (Apr 21, 2004)

Ladies and Gentlemen, You have all impressed me!

I love the characters you have created and the origins behind them.  
I am very excited about this!!   Now we have to build them.

Like I said, we are using Mutants and Masterminds.  For anyone who does not have the book, I have no problem helping out.  I am going to ask that you build them at Power Level 4.  I realize this seems weak and that is on purpose.  You have just discovered your powers, or are about to.  You are not going to be that powerful right off the bat.  If we start off higher, how much stronger can you get?  The book suggests 10th level for starting off and lower if you want a more low key campaign.  Since we have a group of teenagers using their powers for the first time I think 4 is a good level.  I have built a few npcs at this level and it works out okay.  They don't get everything I want for them, but they will soon.
I am happy to listen to your feedback on this.

Also, I will be out of town Friday(23) through Sunday(25).   It was an unexpected but necessary escape for a few days.  Sorry for any inconvenience.

Nuke


----------



## Velmont (Apr 21, 2004)

For the character creation, do you follow all the standards rules or there is some homemade. In general, one that is changed is the number of skill points per power points. Does it stay 1:1 or you raised it to 2:1 or 3:1.


----------



## Nuke261 (Apr 21, 2004)

Good question Velmont.
Skill points are a 1:1 ratio.  
I think it is silly for them to cost more than that.

Anyone else?

Nuke


----------



## Keia (Apr 21, 2004)

In more of a roleplaying environment, you may want to set it at 2 skills points for every hero point invested.  Otherwise, skills are not efficient to take at all, and most players would put it in character stats or powers.

But that's just me, I don't care either way, just pointing out the option.  

Keia


----------



## Radiant (Apr 21, 2004)

Keia said:
			
		

> In more of a roleplaying environment, you may want to set it at 2 skills points for every hero point invested.  Otherwise, skills are not efficient to take at all, and most players would put it in character stats or powers.
> 
> But that's just me, I don't care either way, just pointing out the option.
> 
> Keia




yep, my excuse for experience says that most players won't take skills if they are not at least 2-1 'cause they're just so expensive. Don't care myself, somehow I allways end up with too many powerpoints left in the end cause I never know there to put them so I buy skills in any version.


----------



## Velmont (Apr 21, 2004)

Radiant said:
			
		

> yep, my excuse for experience says that most players won't take skills if they are not at least 2-1 'cause they're just so expensive. Don't care myself, somehow I allways end up with too many powerpoints left in the end cause I never know there to put them so I buy skills in any version.




Seen the same. Generally, someone take skills points only after maximizing the traits related to his interested skill and after he has taken skill focus and talented. It is not a bad thing at all, just that a 1:1 game will be a lot less skill oriented than a 2:1 or 3:1. 2:1 tend to have a heavy oriented skill game and 2:1 an average. Less skill oriented game will tend to finish faster in combat, as the players may have more difficulty to hav etheir way around, lacking of stealth or sociable skill.


----------



## Nuke261 (Apr 22, 2004)

The players have spoken and we will go with a 2:1 skill ratio.  
I have no problem with that, especially since that seems to be the popular view.

Way to sway the GM!!

Nuke


----------



## Velmont (Apr 22, 2004)

Name: Andrew Ward
Age: 18
Gender: Male
Height: 6'2"
Weight: 195 lbs
Hair: Black
Eyes: Greyish Blue

Str: 16 +3
Dex: 12 +1
Con: 16 +3
Int: 8 -1
Wis: 10 +0
Cha: 14 +2

Dam: +7
Fort: +7
Refl: +1
Will: +0

Init: +1

*BAB:* 4
Melee: +7
Ranged: +5
Mental: +4 

*BDB:* 1
Defence: 12
Flat-Footed: 11
Mental: 11

*Skills:*
Jump: 2 + 3 = 5
Swim: 2 + 3 = 5

*Feats:*
Attractive
Durability (Super)

*Powers:*
Super-Constitution 4

Running 4
flaw: Tiring
stunt: Leaping
stunt: Swimming

Background.: Andrew's story have been told many time, in books, on TV and even on the wide screen. The star player of his college, the one who have bring back the football team from the middle of the division to the top of the league. The same guy have brought 3 medals to the school during the athletism events. He has even finished first at the ironman triathlon. The perfect athlete who practice footballs, athletism and martial arts. The unique child who is the proud of his father, the love of his mother. The guy who's popularity is in proportion of his acheivement in sport events. The guy who stay at the school because his reputation as an athlete of the school worth the fact that he is borderline to fail in every course. The guy who have a love story with Catherine Kent, the cutest and brigthest girl, leader of the cheerleader. Everyone know that story, but Andrew's story have one thing different with the hollywood's pictures, he is a mutant.

Yes, the "perfect" athlete is at the molecular level, an imperfect human. Imperfect but better. Andrew have discovered that only this year, while training himself. He was running and trying to push himself as far as he could. It is normal to getting better while you train, but when you cut by half your time in the 100m in 7 days of training, there is some question to ask. It is even more strange when you beat the world record. He has been lucky up to now, as no one have seen what he is able to do, but Andrew have one default. When he compete, he compete to win...

Powers: As I said he will have Super-Constitution. He will have Running too. I want to add swimming and jumping as power stunt to running, as the are all three movement power, and because the swim speed and jumping distance is calculated based on the basic movement, I thought it had even more sense... All these powers have the Tiring flaw. After all, it is not easy to push his body to his full potential.


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Apr 25, 2004)

Name: Kyle Graham 
Age: 15 Gender: Male
Height: 5'7" Weight: 140 lbs
Hair: Brown Eyes: Hazel

Str: 10
Dex: 14
Con: 10
Int: 12
Wis: 10
Cha: 14: 10

Base Attack: +2
Base Defense: +4 : 14

Feats: 
Attractive 
Dodge
Skill Focus (Bluff, Perform)
Detect: Mutants : 8

Skills:
Bluff +4/9 (+12)
Diplomacy:+4/6 (+9)
Computers: +4/5
Hide +3/5
Move Silently +3/5
Repair: +3/4
Spot: +3
Perform +4/9 :14

Powers:
Invisible (Power Detection, Super-science, 3 pp): Level 2 (6 pp)
-Extra: Continous 
Shapeshift (Mutation, 1 pp):Level 4 (4 pp)
-Extra: Continous, Exact
-Limits: Slow (Full Action), Limited (humanoid forms only)

Background.: Kyle never knew his parents, growing up with his Uncle Chris and Aunt Kari. The only thing he recalls of his father was a tall man with a serious face built like a wall of muscle.
Recently though he is starting to suspect that his father might have been a hero or villian from the 20th Century before the fall. His Aunt/Uncle won't clarify it but hinted that might be the case. 
Family history aside, what little there is of it, he's had a fairly typical childhood and teen years. His talent for computers and electronics in school has drawn a few offers from some schools such as MIT and UC: Berkley, and only his hijinks in technical pranks and knack for improvizational acting (he's particularly good at voices)
Recently though he's found that he could 'feel' how some folks were different in an intangible way than others. After a little investigation (and the hacking of the school computer system) it turned out that he could 'feel' the people who were registered as 'anomolous'. The worried him, since it meant that he was most likely a mutant himself, but he had seen sentinels before and they hadn't attacked him.
Then there was the morning of his 15th birthday when he woke up as someone else. Well at least for a little bit. Since then, in the month or so since that incident occured, he's discovered that he can shift shape with difficulty and that somehow he can sense mutant signatures, shift shape and somehow doesn't register as a mutant.

Powers: Invisibility to Mutant Detection (Nano-based, a 'gift' from his father), Mutant Detection, and Shapeshifting (with difficulty because the nanites that screen him interfere with his power, making him slow to shift and possibly (gm's decision) burning it out.


----------



## Keia (Apr 26, 2004)

Here is the first draft of Lorenzo Reynolds . . . 

*Lorenzo Reynolds *  
_PL 4 _

*Age:* 18
*Gender:* male
*Height:* 6’2”
*Weight:* 225 lbs
*Eyes:* Royal blue
*Hair:* Wavy below ears, mostly Dark Brown, 
*Skin:* Tanned

*Attributes: * [Cost 20 pts.] 
*STR:* 10 +0
*DEX:* 18 +4 
*CON:* 12 +1
*INT:* 12 +1 
*WIS:* 12 +1
*CHA:* 16 +3

*Defense:* 18 [10 + 4 Dex + 4 Purchased ] [cost 8 pts.] 
*Initiative:* +4 [+4 Dex]
*BAB:* +1 [cost 3 pts.] 
*Melee:* +1
*Ranged:* +4
*Speed:* 30’ [30 Base]

*Damage:* +1 [+1 Con]
*Fort:* +1 [+1 Con]
*Reflex:* +4 [+4 Dex]
*Will:* +1 [+1 Wis]

*Hero Points:* 3 

*Attacks:*

*Superpowers:*
*Super Charisma:* 4 Ranks, Extra: Super-Intelligence, Stunt: None, Flaw: None [Source: Mutation, Cost 12 pts.]
*Mind Control:* 4 Ranks, Extra: Mind Blank, Mental Link, Area, Flaw: Always On, Uncontrolled, Restricted: Pheromones, Linked: Super Charisma [Source: Mutation, Cost 4 pts.]
*Telepathy:* 4 Ranks, Extra: None, Flaw: Uses (8),  [Source: Mutation, Cost 4 pts.] 
*Luck:* 1 Rank, Flaw: Uses (8), Restricted: Defensive Only (Saves and AC) [Source: Mutation, Cost 3 pts.] 

*FEATS:* Attractive [Cost 2 pts.]

*Skills:*  [Cost 6 pts.]
Acrobatics +5 [1 rank]
Bluff +7/+10 [0 ranks, +3 for attractive]
Computers +6 [1 rank]
Diplomacy +7/+10 [0 ranks, +3 for attractive]
Disable Device +6 [1 rank]
Gather Information +7 [1 rank]
Hide +5 [1 rank]
Knowledge: Current Events +6 [1 rank]
Knowledge: Streetwise +7 [2 ranks]
Move Silently +5 [1 rank]
Open Lock +7 [1 rank]
Sleight of Hand +6 [2 ranks]


*Final Cost:* 20 points (Abilities), 8 points (Defense), 3 points (Offense), 23 points (Powers), 2 points (Feats), 6 point (Skills) = 60 points

*Character Idea:*  Lorenzo Reynolds is a senior at high school, sliding his way though. Slacker, the authorities say, but the kids all love him. He’s friendly, thoughtful, and a heck of a lot of fun to be around. Tall (at 6’2, 225lbs), athletic (but without the attitude), and good looking (without actually acting like it), Zo mixes with all of the clique’s equally and no one really resents him for it. 

His parents are still married and both carry full time jobs. His mother is a real estate agent and his father is a stock broker in town. Zo fell into an easy part time job as a salesman/product tester at a local computer store. Zo drives an old Monte Carlo that is in excellent shape to work and to school. Zo is an only child living in a wonderful home on the outskirts of town (the wealthier area, but not the ‘elite’) – and loves every minute of it.


----------



## Nuke261 (Apr 27, 2004)

Hey gang!
I have not forgotten you.  I was gone for the weekend and then tried to outsleep a nasty head cold most of today.

Unicron and Kid A, I have the character stats you emailed me and will try to get back to you with them tomorrow.

Everyone else, things are looking good!

Nuke


----------



## kid A (Apr 28, 2004)

*PRESSURE*

*Eleyna Robertson* 
_PL 4_

*Age:* 18
*Gender:* Female
*Height:* 5' 8"
*Weight:* 140 lbs.
*Eyes:* Blue/Gray
*Hair:* Auburn
*Skin:* White

*Attributes:* [Cost 2 pts.]
*STR:* 10+1
*DEX:* 14+2 
*CON:* 12 +1
*INT:* 8-1
*WIS:* 8-1
*CHA:* 10+0

*Defense:* 12 [10 +2 Dex] 
*Initiative:* +2 [+2 Dex]
*BAB:* +1 [Cost 3 pts.]
*Melee:* +1
*Ranged:* +3
*Speed:* 30' [30 Base]

*Damage:* +1 [+1 Con]
*Fort:* +1 [+1 Con]
*Reflex:* +2 [+2 Dex]
*Will:* +1 [+1 Wis]

*Hero Points:* 2

*Attacks:*

*Superpowers:*
*Elemental Control/Air:* 4 Ranks, Extra: Flight, Stunt: Create/Destroy Element, Elemental Blast, Suffocate, Flaw: None [Source: Mutation, Cost 20 pts.]
*Density Control:* 4 Ranks, Extra: None, Stunt: None, Free: Protection, Super Strength Flaw: Limited: Density Increase Only [Source: Mutation, Cost 16 pts.]

*Feats:* [Cost 4 pts.]
Immunity-Pressure
Immunity-Suffocation 

*Skills:* [Cost 14 pts.]
Acrobatics +6 [4 ranks]
Balance +6 [4 ranks]
Computers +3 [4 ranks]
Diplomacy +2 [2 ranks]
Gather Information +4 [4 ranks]
Move Silently +6 [4 ranks]
Perform +2 [2 ranks]
Sleight of Hand +6 [4 ranks]

*Background:* 

Eleyna Robertson was a junior in high school, majoring in psychology and working hard to continue her education at a good college. A straight-A student, she studied a great deal, but still made time for extra-curricular activities. Eleyna's voice was second to none in Smalltown, where she involved herself in the high school chrous. She loved to run, which resulted in her impressive cross-country and track records. Volunteering at local hospitals and homeless shelters enriched her life and made her feel as though she was giving back to her community. In addition, Eleyna cherished her family and friends. She would bend over backwards for any of them, most of the time ignoring her own needs to meet the needs of others. All in all, Elena was a very happy young woman.

Inside, however, Eleyna had some deep-rooted problems. As the years went by, Eleyna worked harder and harder at school, struggling to keep up with all of her homework, extra-curricular activities and friends. She began to build up expectations for herself in her head. Expectations that were impossible to attain, and yet she still felt as though everyone wanted the best of her. In her junior year, Eleyna began to experience severe headaches, and pain in her chest and abdomen. As if the pain weren't enough, she also began to suffer from the embarrasment of regular nosebleeds. Finally, on the day of her PSAT, Eleyna blacked out. She awoke to find herself in the hospital, having suffered from major internal hemmorrhaging. The doctors could tell her family nothing of what caused the problems except that they believed it to be stress-related. Eleyna was ordered to reduce her load of extra-curricular activities, and to get plenty of rest.

This changed her life drastically. The medical bills from her hospital visit had taken a toll on her family's finances, for which she blamed herself. Becoming less involved with the activities she loved also depressed her. Her depression began to show in her performance in school. Her grades dropped and she started becoming reclusive. Her family physician recommended that she see a psychiatrist. She longs for her life of only one year ago, to be active in her school and involved in her community, however she fears for her health and the financial toll it has on her family. 

What Eleyna doesn't know is that her mutant powers are beginning to manifest themselves. She does not realize that she has the mutant ability to manipulate pressures to alter the physical world around her as well as inside her body. Her low self esteem, high expectations of herself and inability to deal with stress ultimately caused her powers to manifest, increasing her blood pressure and causing several major veins and arteries to pop. She does not know that if continues living without learning to control her powers, she presents a major threat to herself and the world around her. She does not see the irony that while she has the ability to control physical pressure and stress, she has a deeply rooted problem with controlling her own emotional stress. Eleyna Robertson is in a great amount of danger.


----------



## Nuke261 (Apr 28, 2004)

Kid A, Keia and Velmont, your characters looks cool.

Unicron, I am going over the stats you sent me.

KaintheSeeker, I want to go over your character but the boards won't let me private message or email you.  

Radiant, waiting to see your character stats.  Let me know if you need anything, all right?

I will start a thread to post the characters and as long as there are no other questions we should be started here in a few days!!

Can't wait!
Nuke


----------



## kid A (Apr 28, 2004)

nuke,

i just made the change you e-mailed me about.  things should be good to go.

-kid A


----------



## Radiant (Apr 28, 2004)

stats comming this eve or tomorow.


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Apr 28, 2004)

Nuke261 said:
			
		

> Kid A, Kiea and Velmont, your characters looks cool.
> 
> Unicron, I am going over the stats you sent me.
> 
> ...



just add @aol.com to my screenname.. (or use the name to my aim name)


----------



## Unicron818 (Apr 29, 2004)

Great just let me know whats up, I'm ready to start whenever.


----------



## Kangaxx (Apr 30, 2004)

Is there still room for another player in this campaign?  I'm a long time X-men fan, (although I haven't kept up with them recently) and I'd love to get involved in a days of future past campaign.


----------



## Radiant (Apr 30, 2004)

Hey Nuke, here are some stats for my character. Sorry but they are thrown together in a hurry so I can only hope there aren't that many mistakes in it. 

Name: Jennifer Allen
Age: 16

Ability:
Str 16 +3
Dex 16 +3
Con 18 +4
Int 10 +0
Wis 10 +0
Cha 14 +2

Cost: 23pp

Skills:
Listen +1
Spot+1
Balance+1
Climb+1
Jump+1
Performance+2 (dancing)
Swim+1

Cost: 4pp

Combat:
Base Attack +0
Base Defense +3

Safes:
Damage: + 4
Fortitude: +4
Reflex: +1
Will: +0

Cost: 6pp

Feats:
Attractive
Instant Stand
All out Attack

Cost: 6pp

Powers:
Absorption (Extra: Both types, additonal use) +4
(Uses: Energy blasts, healing)

Cost: 20pp


----------



## Nuke261 (May 2, 2004)

KaintheSeeker, got your email and sound like everything should be good.

Radiant, I plan to finish going over Unicrons stats later today and wiil do the same with yours.

Kangaxx, I had only wanted a max of 6 characters but I hate to turn anyone away.  So if you can get a background up for me to check, I will get back to you.

Nuke


----------



## Kangaxx (May 3, 2004)

You already have 6 characters?   I only saw 4.  Anyway, Here's the background.  I can whip up the stats tomorrow if you like it.

Corey Vinyard had a pretty bland childhood.  His parents both worked in a restaurant his father owned, (The Seafood Palace) and he was an only child, so he was usually alone at home.  He amused himself learning magic tricks and imagining they were more than sleight of hand.  As he grew older, he remained a loner, shying away from the other children.  He was happy that way until high school.  

When he reached the 9th grade, Corey discovered that his life of avoidance wasn't going to continue so easily.  This was largely because of a boy named Dennis Ramsey.  Dennis was an 11th grader, and seemed to take offense to Corey the first time they met, happening to sit at the same table for lunch.  He mocked Corey for being so quiet, and threatened to punch him.  For the first of many times,  Corey ran away.  Over the next year, Dennis and some of his friends got a lot of amusement from taunting Corey and watching him turn tail.  Corey took to slinking through the school and going around the main hallways to avoid them.  His life continued like this until late in his sophomore year, when Dennis, having noticed that Corey avoided him by staying in the less used areas of the school, cornered him one day in a racket ball court.  Dennis was about to graduate, and said he was going to give Corey a parting gift.  Corey was finally trapped, and in a blind panic he ran away the only way he could - right through Dennis.  He still isnt sure what happened, but the next thing he knew he was a mile away from school.  

The next day, he discovered Dennis had a huge lump on his forehead and had started to ignore him.  He's pretty sure Dennis would never admit to who gave him that lump, but he's more worried about what happened to him.  It's like one of his magic tricks became real, but not one that he had ever practiced...


----------



## Nuke261 (May 4, 2004)

Radiant, as far as I can tell you need to add your ability modifiers to your skills.  Otherwise, looks good.

Unicron, I will have an email to you in a few minutes with the input you asked for.  You should be all set, as far as I know.

Kangaxx, I am intruiged by your story.  Go ahead with some ststs and we will count you in.

I will make a thread in the Rouge's Gallery for you all to post your characters.  
http://www.enworld.org/forums/showthread.php?p=1520683#post1520683

Nuke


----------



## Kangaxx (May 4, 2004)

Nuke261 said:
			
		

> Radiant, as far as I can tell you need to add your ability modifiers to your skills.  Otherwise, looks good.
> 
> Unicron, I will have an email to you in a few minutes with the input you asked for.  You should be all set, as far as I know.
> 
> ...




After looking at the thread again, the only explanation I have for thinking you only had 4 characters is blindness.  Thanks for including me anyway.  I should have Corey worked up in the Rogue's Gallery later tonight.


----------



## kid A (May 4, 2004)

nuke,

i made the final changes you requested, and i posted "pressure" in the active roster thread.  looking forward to the beginning!!!

-kid A


----------



## Synchronicity (May 4, 2004)

I *always* seem to get to these threads after a good crop of people with cool characters have signed up. Maybe I have some kind of subconscious inability to locate threads early..anyways, any space left? If not, it's cool, but if so...


----------



## Nuke261 (May 4, 2004)

Hey Synch!
If you can get a character posted by tomorrow at the latest, I will consider you based on your write up.  
Otherwise we have a pretty good group all set.
Let us know what you are doing, ok.

  Nuke


----------



## Radiant (May 4, 2004)

Nuke261 said:
			
		

> Radiant, as far as I can tell you need to add your ability modifiers to your skills.  Otherwise, looks good.
> 
> I will make a thread in the Rouge's Gallery for you all to post your characters.
> http://www.enworld.org/forums/showthread.php?p=1520683#post1520683
> ...





posted her and will add the mods tonight then I have my book with me.


----------



## Synchronicity (May 4, 2004)

Nuke261 said:
			
		

> Hey Synch!
> If you can get a character posted by tomorrow at the latest, I will consider you based on your write up.
> Otherwise we have a pretty good group all set.
> Let us know what you are doing, ok.
> ...





Ask and you shall receive! 

GABRIEL ADAMS

PL 4

Age: 17
Gender: Male
Height: 5' 8"
Weight: 152 lbs.
Eyes: Blue
Hair: Blonde
Skin: White

Attributes: [Cost 18 pts.]
STR: 10
DEX: 16+3 
CON: 14 +2
INT: 12+1
WIS: 14+2
CHA: 12+1

Defense: 15 [2 Base+3 Dex]; flatfooted 12 [2 Base]; mental 14 [2 Base, 2 Wis]
Initiative: +3 [+3 Dex]
BAB: +2 [Cost 6 pts.]
BDB: +2 [Cost 4 pts.]
Melee: +2
Ranged: +5
Speed: 30' [30 Base]

Damage: +4 [+2 Con, +2 Feat]
Fort: +2 [+2 Con]
Reflex: +5 [+3 Dex, +2 Amazing Save]
Will: +4 [+2 Wis, +2 Amazing Save]

Hero Points: 2

Superpowers: [Cost 23 pts.]
Amazing Save [Reflex] +2 (Power Stunts: None; Extras: Will; Flaws: None; Source; Mutation; Cost: 2 pp/rank) 4 pp.

Energy Control [Sonic] +4 (Power Stunts: Disintegration, Dual Damage, Energy Blast; Extras: Force Field; Flaws: None; Source: Mutation; Cost: 3 pp/rank) 18 pp.

Super-Senses +1 (Power Stunts: None; Extras: None; Flaws: Only Hearing; Source: Mutation; Cost 1pp/rank) 1 pp.

Feats: [Cost 8 pts.]
Blindsight (Super)*
Toughness
Radio Hearing (Super)
Ultra Hearing (Super)

Skills: [Cost 11 pts.]
Computers +3 (2 ranks, 1 int)
Diplomacy +5 (4 ranks, 1 cha)
Knowledge (culture) +5 (4 ranks, 1 int)
Language (4 ranks; English (native), French, German, Mandarin Chinese, Spanish) 
Listen +5 (2 ranks, 2 wis, 1 super-senses)
Sense Motive +6 (4 ranks, 2 wis)
Spot +4 (2 ranks, 2 wis)

Weakness [Value 10 pp]
Quirk [Aviatophobia]**

*Gabe has an instinctive form of sonar, granting him Blindsight to a range of 30ft. If Gabe is deafened, his Blindsight is negated until his hearing returns.

**A fear of flying. 

Abilities [18]
BAB [6]
BDB [4]
Skills [11]
Feats [8]
Powers [23]
Weakness [-10]
Total [60]

Gabriel Adams was, until recently, a normal kid. Well..mostly normal. He didn’t have all that many friends, and since he was old enough to understand that his dad had died and was never coming back, his room had been full of posters of far-away countries. His dad was a cultural attaché, and when Gabe was small he regaled him with tales. He always promised to take him with him the next time he had to leave the country. He never did, his flight exploding in mid-air due to severe engine malfunction as he flew back from Spain to celebrate Gabe’s 6th birthday. 

Quiet and shy, Gabriel has always walked a fine line between doing well in his schoolwork and not being noticed, always getting good grades but being quiet in class. The only subjects he showed any interest in were languages and parts of history lessons dealing with foreign cultures. Now doing a degree in culture studies, Gabe’s having what he considers a fun time; learning about far away places, hanging out with the two or three friends he has, not getting beaten up on..of course, that was before a few weeks ago, when he cracked the tiled wall of the bathroom by accidentally channelling sonic energy through his hands.

Until his powers began to manifest, Gabe wanted very little from life: to learn about other cultures and to visit them. Ironically, since his father’s death he’s had a terminal fear of flying, to the point where he won’t get on a plane. Now he wants to have his old life back; he knows what happens to mutants, and he really doesn’t want it to happen to him.

Important People: Christine Adams, his widowed mother; Zachary ‘Zack’ Hawkins, his best friend, ostensibly doing Computer Sciences, but actually majoring in being lazy and slacking off;  Chris Weaver, fellow Cultural Studies student and friend of Gabe’s who, while not quite as good at the subject as Gabe, is certainly more personable and more well-liked. (Not that Gabe’s hated..it’s more along the lines of ‘Gabe? Gabe who?’)

Appearance: Gabe’s 5’8” with a slim build. He looks shorter due to a tendency to stoop and slouch, a hold-over from years of avoiding attention. He has tousled blonde hair to the nape of his neck, parted in the middle, and soft blue eyes that tend to have a faraway look in them. Gabe is soft-spoken and shy in his native tongue, yet is  fluent in four foreign languages and learning more. When he speaks a foreign language he seems both more animated and more self-assured, all nervousness forgotten. Gabe’s got a keen eye for what makes people tick, and if he could just believe in himself a little more, he’d make a great diplomat one day.

A few notes: Firstly, I'm a Brit, born and bred, so excuse any mistakes I may have made concerning the American education system in Gabe's history. Hopefully, you get the idea. Secondly, re-reading it, it occurs to me that his background is written for a rather 'present-day' existence; it slipped my mind that it's a somewhat futuristic world. I *think* it still works, but if it doesn't, let me know, and I can tweak it. 

If there's space for ole' Gabe in your game, I'm ready to roll!


----------



## Synchronicity (May 4, 2004)

I'm sorry that what I'm about to post is horribly pedantic, but when I was looking at the characters in the Rogues Galley I spotted a few things:

Elena's underspent by 1 pp. 2abl+3bab+0def+14skill+4feat+36pwr= 59/60.

Lorenzo's overspent by 2 pp. 20abl+3bab+8def+6skill+2feat+23pwr= 62/60.

Kyle has managed to underspend by 4 pp. 10abl+6bab+8def+8skill+14feat+10pwr= 56/60.

Obviously, it's only minor things; well, except Kyle. That's a full power rank or more, right there!   

Of course, you might have deliberately underspent, or something. Again, apologies for the pedantry.


----------



## Radiant (May 4, 2004)

Synchronicity said:
			
		

> I'm sorry that what I'm about to post is horribly pedantic, but when I was looking at the characters in the Rogues Galley I spotted a few things:
> 
> Elena's underspent by 1 pp. 2abl+3bab+0def+14skill+4feat+36pwr= 59/60.
> 
> ...




man you must have a lot of spare time...


----------



## Synchronicity (May 4, 2004)

Radiant said:
			
		

> man you must have a lot of spare time...




Heh. Let's put it this way: Tuesday is the only day of the week when I occasionally contemplate throwing myself off a twenty storey building just for something to do.   

Furthermore, prolonged exposure to roleplaying seems to be ingraining into me the belief that maths is somehow fun.


----------



## Unicron818 (May 4, 2004)

*All Set*

Character is all posted up and ready to go!


----------



## Unicron818 (May 4, 2004)

*All Set*

My character is posted and ready to go!


----------



## Keia (May 4, 2004)

Synchronicity said:
			
		

> Lorenzo's overspent by 2 pp. 20abl+3bab+8def+6skill+2feat+23pwr= 62/60.




Missed that somehow.  Good thing I don't need math for my job.

Dropped Luck and added a skill point to Bluff and Diplomacy.

Keia


----------



## Synchronicity (May 4, 2004)

Keia said:
			
		

> Missed that somehow.  Good thing I don't need math for my job.
> 
> Dropped Luck and added a skill point to Bluff and Diplomacy.
> 
> Keia




Whoops. *Sheepish grin* On double-checking the figues the fact is, although it appeared that you'd overspent, you actually hadn't: your abilties are listed as costing 20 pts, hence the 2 pts over budget, but when you add up the listed stats, it only comes to 18 pp. I thought I'd counted them up individually, but it appears that I was wrong. Sorry; should have checked my facts better! The only thing more embarassing than being pedantic is being pedantic and then being wrong about it!  

Synchronicity, really loving the way he's managed to come across as both pedantic AND incorrect in the space of a few hours. That takes real talent, I tell ya!


----------



## Nuke261 (May 5, 2004)

Synchronicity, consider yourself part of the group!  I have no problems with your background, all looks good to me.

Nice job proofreading the characters, how could I turn you down after all that!! 

Everyone, feel free to add your character backgrounds to the Profile page.  And if you have a "codename" or nickname in mind, feel free to share that too.

Nuke


----------



## Unicron818 (May 5, 2004)

sorry about the double post... The server was messing up when I was trying to post.


----------



## Unicron818 (May 5, 2004)

Synchronicity,

could be worse ...i don't know how...I've never done this before but, it could be worse.....somehow?


----------



## Synchronicity (May 5, 2004)

Character and backstory posted in the rogues gallery. I'm all set!


----------



## Synchronicity (May 5, 2004)

Unicron818 said:
			
		

> Synchronicity,
> 
> could be worse ...i don't know how...I've never done this before but, it could be worse.....somehow?




Well..I could have made a hideous and glaring mistake on my character, after being pedantic about other peoples'! Fortunately, that hasn't...happened. *twitches* Er...I'll be right back. *runs to double-double-double check his math*


----------



## kid A (May 5, 2004)

well, this is certainly shaping up to be a kick-@$$ game, now isn't it?  all these characters look great, and i'm chomping at the bit to get started!!!

-kid A


----------



## Synchronicity (May 5, 2004)

Yeah, same here! The interesting thing is, none of our characters is the stereotypical straight 'brick' character; perhaps the cost of Super-Strength makes that sort of being prohibitive at lower PLs. I guess it balances with the increased effectiveness of Super-Strength type characters at our PL; adding your base stat to damage counts for more and more at this end of the power spectrum. I mean, Gabe can muster a +4 damage sonic bolt; a max Str, max Super-Str brick can manage a +9 damage fist to the face! Now *that's* going to leave a mark!

...And I just broke Rule 1, didn't I?


----------



## Synchronicity (May 5, 2004)

Why do I get the feeling that if we run into Sentinels, Andrew'll be the only one to survive? 
"Aah! Sentinels!"
"HALT MUTANTS!"
Andrew: "Yeep! I'm outta here!" *activates Running* *zoom!*
Everybody else: "Argh!" *scene cut due to rating and budget considerations; after the laser beams die down..* "..urk." *dies*
 
Guess we should try not to tee off the 20ft tall Mutant-tracking, death laser-packing robots of death, huh guys?


----------



## KaintheSeeker (May 5, 2004)

Still not too sure what to do with my 4 points that Synch found..thinking since he's supposed to be a bit of a techie/prankster either beefing up some skills or doing gadgets/superskill.Not that I can do much direct against a sentinel


----------



## Keia (May 5, 2004)

Well, let's just hope that we don't bump into one too soon.  I guess it will be a whole lot of running away.

Dang, I should have taken a tunneling or burrowing power . . . anything to get away from tall metal creatures of doom.

Keia


----------



## Nuke261 (May 5, 2004)

Wow, everyone sure is scared of Sentinels.  
I can't imagine why, they are just trying to keep the streets safe from evil, mutant scum....  Oh!  Wait a minute, heh!  Sorry about that.  Forgot who I was talking to!!!

Besides you will have lots of other problems to deal with.  By the time Sentinels show up to kill you, you won't even care!

End of "feel-good motivational speach."

Nuke


----------



## Keia (May 5, 2004)

Nuke261 said:
			
		

> End of "feel-good motivational speach."




Somehow . . . not feeling so good. . . .  

Keia


----------



## Kangaxx (May 5, 2004)

Corey could handle a sentinel attack.  He's been practicing running away for years now.     So are we ready to get this game started?


----------



## Synchronicity (May 5, 2004)

By the way, just to keep people informed; for the past day or so, my home internet's been behaving very oddly, seeming to connect and disconnect itself at a whim. If my posting seems a bit sporadic, it's because I have to go down to the university to log on; something that isn't always feasible. Hopefully the internet here'll fix itself given some time.. :\


----------



## Synchronicity (May 5, 2004)

Keia said:
			
		

> Well, let's just hope that we don't bump into one too soon.  I guess it will be a whole lot of running away.
> 
> Dang, I should have taken a tunneling or burrowing power . . . anything to get away from tall metal creatures of doom.
> 
> Keia





Too soon? I was thinking more along the lines of 'At all'! From what I know of Sentinels (not much, admittedly) I reckon at double our current PL, it'd still be an uphill struggle to win against a few of them. If we run into them, I was planning on selling you all out and escaping in the confusion!  And curse my foolishness in not taking Incorporeality! Nothing escapes giant robots of doom like falling through the floor!


----------



## Radiant (May 6, 2004)

Synchronicity said:
			
		

> Too soon? I was thinking more along the lines of 'At all'! From what I know of Sentinels (not much, admittedly) I reckon at double our current PL, it'd still be an uphill struggle to win against a few of them. If we run into them, I was planning on selling you all out and escaping in the confusion!  And curse my foolishness in not taking Incorporeality! Nothing escapes giant robots of doom like falling through the floor!




depends, most of the time the Sentinels are just giant trash cans that fall like leaves before winter but those in the days of the future past have been built based on technology from Reed Richards and are a lot more powerfull. I remember a few of the surviving X-Men taking down one with a lot of luck, effort and risk. They even built Nimrond that damn unbeatable super-sentinel in that timeline.
I think we wouldn't stand a snowballs chance in hell and somehow I so think I should have played a speedster instead of Jen...


----------



## Synchronicity (May 6, 2004)

Radiant said:
			
		

> depends, most of the time the Sentinels are just giant trash cans that fall like leaves before winter but those in the days of the future past have been built based on technology from Reed Richards and are a lot more powerfull. I remember a few of the surviving X-Men taking down one with a lot of luck, effort and risk. They even built Nimrond that damn unbeatable super-sentinel in that timeline.
> I think we wouldn't stand a snowballs chance in hell and somehow I so think I should have played a speedster instead of Jen...




..Well, it's nice to know I underestimated the danger we're all in, eh?   

And I doubt we'll merit having Nimrod sent after us. No *way* we'll be dangerous enough to have ole' Mr Invincible chasing us down. Right?   

(Course, I'm hoping we won't get Sentinels after us period. But that ability to detect mutants is a bit of a sticking point.  )


----------



## Velmont (May 6, 2004)

Keia said:
			
		

> Well, let's just hope that we don't bump into one too soon.  I guess it will be a whole lot of running away.
> 
> Dang, I should have taken a tunneling or burrowing power . . . anything to get away from tall metal creatures of doom.
> 
> Keia




Hehe, I will be able to run away... well, as long as the hiding place is not too far, because I will be exhausted fast.


----------



## Nuke261 (May 6, 2004)

Oh.  You are all ready to start?
Well it is not quite time yet, but you can read the introductory post at:
http://www.enworld.org/forums/showthread.php?p=1526053#post1526053

Nuke


----------



## Unicron818 (May 6, 2004)

Wow, I've have some reading to catch up on huh? Man all this talk of Sentienals and can I believe my ears we're going to run?!! I don't know about all that......I'll at least be flying the heck out of there.

So the intro is up and the games afoot. I'm so stoked!!


----------



## Synchronicity (May 6, 2004)

...Gen-scan, you say. I don't suppose you'd believe that I gave at the office?


----------



## dmcfee (May 7, 2004)

*Sorry I'm late*

I'm in if you'll still have me!  I'll have my character up tonight or tomorrow morning and be totally caught up by tomorrow night.


----------



## Unicron818 (May 7, 2004)

Gen-scan? Humm, where does that go? Oh, no ... noway buddy!


----------



## KaintheSeeker (May 7, 2004)

:drops a mico-pulse em generator in the gym fuse box and walks away whistling:

"That's strange.. clear sky and the gym just blacks out like that.. say mister, that big box supposed to hiss and smoke like that?" (all innocent like)


----------



## KaintheSeeker (May 7, 2004)

fyi.. re-added the numbers and synch was right.. I was 4 off.. and went with gadgets. (makes for a better prankster.) too bad I don't know about my invisibilttiy yet...(beyond suspecting)

Question: Can Kyle cobble together something to boost his invist to better than +4 temporarily? (or to just make anyone in the tester be invisibile to power decection?)


----------



## Nuke261 (May 7, 2004)

Kain, I am saying No, he cannot do anything like that.  Right now he is not familiar enough to even come up with that idea.

Dmcfee, If your character is up before I post in-character tonight after work, you are in.  Otherwise, we have quite a few good people lined up who have been waiting, so I am going to have to stick with them.

Nuke


----------



## Velmont (May 7, 2004)

What? Damn. I am in serious trouble now. That's not possible. You must be kidding, right? What my image will be after that. I am the star athlete, the perfect young sport boy, one of the best QB. But now, my reputation will drop. What is that, the football team lose? And by the way, what is a gen-scan...


----------



## KaintheSeeker (May 7, 2004)

Nuke261 said:
			
		

> Kain, I am saying No, he cannot do anything like that. Right now he is not familiar enough to even come up with that idea.
> 
> Dmcfee, If your character is up before I post in-character tonight after work, you are in. Otherwise, we have quite a few good people lined up who have been waiting, so I am going to have to stick with them.
> 
> Nuke




So, asking ahead of time.. what are the limits of my gadget power? :-D


----------



## Synchronicity (May 7, 2004)

Velmont said:
			
		

> What? Damn. I am in serious trouble now. That's not possible. You must be kidding, right? What my image will be after that. I am the star athlete, the perfect young sport boy, one of the best QB. But now, my reputation will drop. What is that, the football team lose? And by the way, what is a gen-scan...




Lol! I kind of suspected your reaction might be something like that, Velmont.    

Hey, I was just thinking of clarifying how well Gabe's likely to know the other characters based on what's in the OOC and Rogue's Gallery threads. This is mostly for my benefit, just so I've got it all laid out before we start. Of course, if anyone disagrees, that works too. IMHO, it's likely to go something like this.

Andrew Ward: Of *course* I know who Andrew is! I haven't been living under a rock, you know. What, friend of his? Nah. As you may have guessed, I'm not on the football team. Or the swim team. Or any of the others. Meh, he's a great athlete and all, but I really don't see the appeal of sports all that much.

Corey Vinyard: *blank stare* Corey who? How old is he? What does he look like? Uh-huh. Sort of average. Well, what does he do? Uh-huh. Nope, don't know the guy.

Kyle Graham: Kyle..Kyle..hey, wasn't there a rumour going around about how that e-mail the school office sent out on April Fools Day saying that the school was closing was a prank by someone called Kyle? Yeah, thought so. No, no idea what he looks like.

Eleyna Robertson: Yeah, I know Eleyna. She's been different since last year, though. She's been looking sort of ill. No, I don't know why. Friend of hers? Well, not exactly; somewhere between casual acquaintances and friends, I guess. Like, nodding hello in the corridor, chatting every so often. That was before last year, though. She's really changed; I'm kind of worried about her, but I figure it's not my place, you know? I don't think she'd appreciate me interfering.

Lorenzo Reynolds: Oh, Lorenzo! He's cool. Really funny guy. Lots of friends. Had a conversation with him one time; he's a really great guy. Nah, I'm not exactly a friend of his; he just kind of gets on with everyone, you know?

Jennifer Allen: Oh, she's one of that group of girls, is she? If you say so. I don't really know their names. 

Sam Donaldson: Didn't he get suspended for fighting that time?


----------



## Radiant (May 7, 2004)

doh, just realized I never wrote a real background for Jennifer. Will fix that within the next two days.


----------



## kid A (May 7, 2004)

synchronicity,



> Eleyna Robertson: Yeah, I know Eleyna. She's been different since last year, though. She's been looking sort of ill. No, I don't know why. Friend of hers? No, I doubt we've exchanged ten words. I just know her 'cause she used to help out with a lot of stuff.




i've gotta tell ya, that was one cool post!  i just thought i'd let you know, cuz i would have never thought to do that, and i think it's a great starting point for all us "kids" to identify how well we know one another!!!  

as far as gabe's impression of eleyna, that's pretty much dead on.  although, i wouldn't even mind it if they had been better acquaintances before her incident.  maybe not best friends or anything like that, but casual friends when they had the same class.  she was the kind of person that got along with everybody, and had friends in every type of circle - jocks, preps, girlie-girls, geeks, etc.  and then, bam, she just becomes very quiet and reclusive.  she'll speak to people when spoken to, she just doesn't go out of her way to start conversations.

man, that was a cool post!    

-kid A


----------



## Synchronicity (May 7, 2004)

kid A said:
			
		

> synchronicity,
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Heh.    I'm glad you liked it; I just find I tend to work better with a bit of that sort of background clarification. If it's cool with you, I will edit it so that they were better acquaintances before Eleyna's accident; when I was reading through the backgrounds, it struck me that Eleyna was the most likely person out of the group for Gabe to have had contact with, but I didn't want to presume anything on the part of other people. Gabe's sort of quiet, shy and hard-working, but he gets on fine with people who are sincerely friendly, although they may get the niggling feeling that he's wondering why they're going to the effort of talking to him every once in a while. Gabe's not much on the self-esteem front.


----------



## kid A (May 7, 2004)

> Heh.  I'm glad you liked it; I just find I tend to work better with a bit of that sort of background clarification. If it's cool with you, I will edit it so that they were better acquaintances before Eleyna's accident; when I was reading through the backgrounds, it struck me that Eleyna was the most likely person out of the group for Gabe to have had contact with, but I didn't want to presume anything on the part of other people. Gabe's sort of quiet, shy and hard-working, but he gets on fine with people who are sincerely friendly, although they may get the niggling feeling that he's wondering why they're going to the effort of talking to him every once in a while. Gabe's not much on the self-esteem front.




well, eleyna's not much on the self esteem front either.  she's a bit hard on herself.  yah, that's cool, they would prolly have known each other at least passingly well.  like i said, i figure they were prolly friendly when the shared classes, but didn't know eachother too well outside of school.


----------



## kid A (May 7, 2004)

synch (and others),

also...  if you're editing...  i don't think many people would know specifically what happened to her.  only that she missed some school at the end of her junior year and that rumors said it was due to medical problems.  she seems like she's healthy, at least physically, but she's definitely quieter, more reclusive.  she would have been easier to talk to before senior year.  she'll talk now, but she only really answers questions asked of her... not so much carrying a conversation.

regarding gabe...  she just seems more difficult to talk to.  i don't know how gabe would react to this, and she still would enjoy gabe's company (a friendly face, if nothing else), but it would definitely be harder for him to communicate with her.

-kid A


----------



## KaintheSeeker (May 7, 2004)

I figure is the sorta guy who everyone knows.. good for a laugh, got a knack for gadgets and gizmos, and always 'just there' when a joke goes down. (Like the Gym Teacher's PDA emailing out his 'coming out' email to any handhelds within the school, ect)


----------



## kid A (May 7, 2004)

all,

well, if it isn't already obvious, i really think synchronicity's post is a great idea, so i'm following suit.  here's eleyna's general knowledge of the rest of the kids:

in general: eleyna has become very reclusive in her senior year, to the point that everyone who knows her even modestly well thinks that something might be wrong.  she is uncharacteristically quiet, and while she will speak when spoken to, she usually does so quickly and without making much conversation.  she seems depressed all of the time, has been performing poorly in class and has dropped out of most of her old extra-curricular activites.

_gabriel adams:_ eleyna has known gabe through all of school, as they have shared many advanced classes and have become friendly acquaintances through the first three years of high school.  she enjoys talking to him in class, and thinks he's very nice and extremely genuine.  she enjoys his company, even after her medical issues.  

_andrew ward:_ eleyna knows exactly who andrew ward is, as does everyone in school.  she thinks he's cute, but doesn't see much potential in him other than his looks and athletic ability.  eleyna still holds a few records in women's track, so he may know who she is if he pays attention to that sort of thing, but eleyna would highly doubt that he does...  nor would she care.

_corey vineyard:_ eleyna had heard rumors about an underclassman fighting and actually hurting dennis ramsey, a lunkhead in her grade.  wasn't _his_ name corey vineyard?

_kyle graham:_ eleyna knew who he was even before he pulled his "coming out" prank with the gym teacher.  she doesn't think that it was very cool for him to do that sort of thing.

_lorenzo reynolds:_ eleyna and zo share the same benefit of mixing cliques without any negative ramifications.  he's a good looking guy, he's pretty cool and seems very confident of himself, but she doesn't see him much outside of the hallways and lunch.

_jennifer allen:_ eleyna knows jennifer the way she knows andrew ward.  although she is popular, jennifer is very down to earth, and eleyna has gotten along well with her in the past.  her carefree nature, however, has caused eleyna to avoid her more since her problems started junior year.  she finds it hard to understand how someone could have so few problems, or at least, how she can just let them go so easily.

_sam donaldson:_ she knows who sam is.  if someone asked eleyna who sam was, she could point him out, but doesn't remember ever talking to him before.

if anyone has any thoughts to the contrary of eleyna's p.o.v. just let me know and i can edit those in.  (thanks again for the idea, synch!)

-kid A


----------



## Synchronicity (May 7, 2004)

kid A said:
			
		

> regarding gabe...  she just seems more difficult to talk to.  i don't know how gabe would react to this, and she still would enjoy gabe's company (a friendly face, if nothing else), but it would definitely be harder for him to communicate with her.
> -kid A




Gabe's likely response would have been to draw back a bit, mostly because he'd worry that he'd done something to make her colder towards him. Like I said, he's not got all that much self esteem, and worries about unintentionally annoying people. These days, he probably still smiles at her in the halls, but he's oviously more hesitant to start conversations. (Sort of changing from starting conversations with something like "Hey, eleyna, how's it going?" to starting them with "Uh, hey. You mind if I sit here? Uh..so...heard about <insert generic topic of interest here>?" Just generally more hesitant, maybe a bit anxious. Then he'll try to make small talk for a bit until her lack of response makes the conversation drag, at which point he'll probably manufacture a clumsy reason to be somewhere else and wander off, feeling a bit stupid.) He wants to ask her what's up, but doesn't think he knows her well enough to ask, and there's obviously some worry over her condition lurking in the back of his eyes. (Gabe's 'amazing' Bluff +1 makes it hard for him to deceive people as to how he's feeling.)


----------



## Kangaxx (May 7, 2004)

I could make a list of relationships for Corey, but it seems pointless since I'd just be dividing the characters into lists of people he would or wouldn't recognize in the hallways.  

Anyway, I have a couple quick questions for Nuke.

1. How many students are in this school?  
2. What would the students know about these exams they're going to give us?  Do we think it's completely mundane?


----------



## KaintheSeeker (May 7, 2004)

Gee.. nobody likes Kyle (fyi.. he's more the getting even for the little guy prankster than a mean one)


----------



## Synchronicity (May 7, 2004)

KaintheSeeker said:
			
		

> Gee.. nobody likes Kyle (fyi.. he's more the getting even for the little guy prankster than a mean one)




It's not that Gabe doesn't like him. It's just that Kyle's three years younger than Gabe, so he hasn't had much contact with him, and most likely the only time he'll have heard his name mentioned is in connection with one prank or other. He doesn't really have any feelings towards him at all; he just doesn't know him. Something which will most likely soon change..


----------



## kid A (May 7, 2004)

> ...He wants to ask her what's up, but doesn't think he knows her well enough to ask, and there's obviously some worry over her condition lurking in the back of his eyes. (Gabe's 'amazing' Bluff +1 makes it hard for him to deceive people as to how he's feeling.)




synch,

yeah, i think that is a good background for the two of them.  i don't think eleyna will have told him anything by the time the game starts, but i like the background.  cool stuff!!!




> Gee.. nobody likes Kyle (fyi.. he's more the getting even for the little guy prankster than a mean one)




kaintheseeker,

eleyna would have known who kyle was through the prank, and she just doesn't think it was very funny.  doesn't mean they won't get along, nor that she doesn't like kyle...  just that she didn't like the prank.  (although, to be fair, i am assuming that since this is a small town, the gym teacher might be a coach for just about everything, but i could be wrong about that...)

i can't wait to get started!!!

-kid A


----------



## Synchronicity (May 8, 2004)

Argh, foolish internet! My first double post!


----------



## Synchronicity (May 8, 2004)

kid A said:
			
		

> synch,
> 
> yeah, i think that is a good background for the two of them.  i don't think eleyna will have told him anything by the time the game starts, but i like the background.  cool stuff!!!
> -kid A




That was the feeling I got too; Gabe's too shy and uncertain in himself to just ask her what's up,  because he doesn't think he knows her well enough to ask those kinds of questions (and she most likely wouldn't tell him anyway, but as it stands, that's kind of beside the point), and Eleyna's got no reason to tell him; it's not like he's a close friend or anything. From the way you've written it, I get the feeling she hasn't even told her closest friends how she's feeling? Or are her once-close friends sort of ex-close friends now she's got all reclusive and uncommunicative? 

I agree that this kind of background is really cool. I always enjoy games much better when you get a feel for the characters as real people, with real history that itself evolves as the character solidifys in your mind. They tend to almost take on a life of their own at that point, and that's a really great feeling.


----------



## kid A (May 8, 2004)

> That was the feeling I got too; Gabe's too shy and uncertain in himself to just ask her what's up, because he doesn't think he knows her well enough to ask those kinds of questions (and she most likely wouldn't tell him anyway, but as it stands, that's kind of beside the point), and Eleyna's got no reason to tell him; it's not like he's a close friend or anything. From the way you've written it, I get the feeling she hasn't even told her closest friends how she's feeling? Or are her once-close friends sort of ex-close friends now she's got all reclusive and uncommunicative?




at this point, she hasn't told anyone.  even her closest friends.  she has come close to telling people but feels guilty about causing other people stress with her problems. which is, in turn, causing her additional stress.  

i feel like we're playing the game already!  

-kid A


----------



## Nuke261 (May 8, 2004)

Kangaxx said:
			
		

> Anyway, I have a couple quick questions for Nuke.
> 1. How many students are in this school?
> 2. What would the students know about these exams they're going to give us?  Do we think it's completely mundane?



Kangaxx,
 I would say the school roster totals around 760 students.  It is a growing community, but not huge.  The major, urban schools are much larger (twice the amount of students).

The Gen-Scan is considered a great thing for the simple fact that is disrupts the normal school day and nothing ever comes of it.  There are all kinds of rumor and speculation that the government uses it to track people, clone them or even sterilize any mutant genes within them.  But no one tales any of it as truth.


----------



## Nuke261 (May 8, 2004)

Velmont,
Andrew Ward has been introduced in the game thread.  You are free to post.  

I will have an introduction for about half the group tomorrow and the other half shortly after that.

Glad people seem to be getting into their characters so much!!

Nuke


----------



## Nuke261 (May 8, 2004)

Well Kain, you kind of jumped the gun on your introduction.  To your credit I guess it is in character.  

Not a problem for me, however Kyle may have happened into the wrong place at the wrong time...


Nuke


----------



## KaintheSeeker (May 8, 2004)

Nuke261 said:
			
		

> Well Kain, you kind of jumped the gun on your introduction. To your credit I guess it is in character.
> 
> Not a problem for me, however Kyle may have happened into the wrong place at the wrong time...
> 
> ...



Sorry.. was sorta out of it earlier.. don't know what.. I'll delete it (and save it if you want it back.) I think I had a 24 hour bug cause I feel great now.. but the last day.. bleh.


----------



## Nuke261 (May 9, 2004)

No harm done Kain.
I was just going to make Kyle squirm a bit.
If you want to edit your post back in, that is fine.  It will work.

Glad you are feeling better, I have been running a bit slow all week and would love to get rid of this cough.

Nuke


----------



## Synchronicity (May 9, 2004)

Gabriel _ Jones _?


----------



## KaintheSeeker (May 9, 2004)

No problem.. figure you could have all sorts of fun mischief with Kyle..he's always getting into trouble, figure he's NOT quite got the knack of his changing down pat yet. (first time was waking up from a wet dream as the subject of that dream.. needless to say he's freaked by his abilities and keeps them very quiet at school)


----------



## Nuke261 (May 9, 2004)

Synchronicity, sorry about the mix-up!  A little too much Nick Fury and his Agents of SHIELD for my maybe?  Ooops.  Glad you said something or I probably would not have caught it!  
Cool with the hearing.  Nice touch.

Nuke


----------



## Synchronicity (May 9, 2004)

Nuke261 said:
			
		

> Synchronicity, sorry about the mix-up!  A little too much Nick Fury and his Agents of SHIELD for my maybe?  Ooops.  Glad you said something or I probably would not have caught it!
> Cool with the hearing.  Nice touch.
> 
> Nuke




Heh, for a game like this, is there such as thing as too much thinking about comic books? I was more amused by it than anything else!


----------



## Velmont (May 9, 2004)

Nuke261 said:
			
		

> Velmont,
> Andrew Ward has been introduced in the game thread.  You are free to post.
> 
> I will have an introduction for about half the group tomorrow and the other half shortly after that.
> ...




Great. Sorry for the delay. I was off for the week-end.


----------



## Nuke261 (May 10, 2004)

Velmont, 
No problemo.  I realize weekend posts are less frequent anyway.  

Synchronicity,
When I was typing my posts I wondered why I had never caught the similar name before.  Then I read your correction and had to laugh.  I did correct my posts in the game thread.

Nuke


----------



## Unicron818 (May 10, 2004)

*just following the pack*

just following the pack with the character background stuff:


General:
Sammy has had a bad start as a kid. However, its gotten better since 
being adopted a couple of years back by the Donaldsons family. He 
does not have to worry about money like before. He pretty much gets
to do what he wants (and gets a computer with needed hardwear, somethin'
He never dreamed of getting as a kid in Boston.)as long as he's honor 
roll and has some extra-curric stuff going on.


Andrew Ward:
Who doesn't know him. Never hung out or talked.

Corey Vinyard:
Just a year older then me. I've been over his place once or twice,
parents are never home, lucky! He seems more relaxed these days as far
as walking through the hallways at school again. Its
that kid Dennis Ramsey is the one that looks stressed now.

Kyle Graham:
Meet Kyle when I first moved here. We are in alot of the same classes
obviously being in the same grade. He's always got the sweet tech toys.
Which reminds me I have to get this key generator software I pirated
for him.

Eleyna Roberston:
Never talked to her, except that once cause she took my usual parking
spot, started doing it a few weeks ago. If she was a guy I would've loved to say somethin' but, she not and its not like we were gonna scrap so heck, 
just let it go. 

Lorenzo Reynolds:
Seems alright. Never done me wrong. Alittle on the chatty side but I
guess when you have to talk to everybody you walk past you better have
something to say. If I remeber correctly he's to one I bought that
wireless hub for my PC, can't complain on the deal I got.

Jennifer Allen:
A grade ahead of me. Never talked to.


----------



## Radiant (May 11, 2004)

finally wrote at least some background and description. Just chek the post in the rogues gallery. Totally sorry for letting that hang for so long


----------



## kid A (May 11, 2004)

radiant and unicron,

i've updated my post on page 5 of the OOC regarding how eleyna views your characters, based on your most current posts and updates.  let me know if either of you have any suggestions and/or changes you want me to make.  thanks!

-kid A


----------



## Keia (May 11, 2004)

*Adding Lorenzo's views of others*

*Relationships:*

_Gabe Adams:_  Lorenzo had talked with Gabe, seemed nice enough.  Lorenzo hung out with Zack, Gabe’s friend more though.  Zo and Zak had ditched school a couple of times together to hang out, goof off, and chase girls.  

_Sam Donaldson:_  Lorenzo had talked with him a few times, nothing significant.  What he remembered of Sam was more in the computer store where Lorenzo worked.  Seemed cool, though.

_Andrew Ward:_  Football player.  Senior, will probably be homecoming king.  Lorenzo went to one of the team’s parties this year and he was there.  Lorenzo knew Andrew, but hadn’t talked with him much.  Lorenzo figured Andy had enough on his plate with his teammates . . . and the girls.

_Corey Vinyard:_  Lorenzo vaguely knew who Corey was, more by story than by face.  

_Kyle Graham:_  Lorenzo remembered Kyle from the computer store – not from school.  The kid liked to special order some fairly non-standard stuff.  Lorenzo had some suspicions, but kept them to himself ‘cause Kyle was a riot.

_Eleyna Roberston:_  Lorenzo liked her a lot last year and was even gonna ask her out – but something happened and Lorenzo didn’t see her for a while.   Lorenzo tried a couple of times to talk with her this year, but it seemed like she was avoiding him.  

_Jennifer Allen:_  Lorenzo knew of Jennifer and had talked with her on occasion.  Someone that carefree and full of life intrigued Lorenzo and he enjoyed the time he spent with her.  She was a sophomore and he was a senior - he did get some looked from the older girls though when he hung out with her . . . maybe they’re jealous.


----------



## KaintheSeeker (May 11, 2004)

_Gabe Adams: _Gabe, nice guy, but someone Kyle doesn't really know. His circles don't need a clown or prankstering advenger, so Kyle just knows his face but not much more than that.

_Sam Donaldson_: Sam is one of the guys Kyle kicks around with, he knows where to find the stuff on the net and it saves Kyle time to let him do it. (Not to mention that Sam is better at finding/writing it than Kyle, but pride keeps  him from admiting it) 

_Andrew Ward_: Great Athlete, Kyle looks forward to pointing him out on TV in college or after and saying he knows him.

_Eleyna Roberston_: Kyle likes Eleyna, she's a nice person, always had time for folks. She's changed lately and Kyle sees a bit of the stress building, and he occasiaonlly tries to clown about to get a smile or two from her.

_Jennifer Allen_: Pretty girl. Kyle likes her but she has a wierd effect on him. She smiles and Kyle loses all cool, and goes to pieces. So far he's walked into the wrong bathroom,  a door frame, tripped over some steps. Needless to say she most likely doesn't know he exists.

_Lorenzo Reynolds_: Lorenzo is one of Kyle's main men! He hooks him up with the gear,and smirks with comic justice comes calling. So far he's not said a thing and always clued Kyle in on the hot tech coming to town.

_Corey Vinyard_: Seeing Corey at school reminds Kyle why he keeps to his 'code' for pranks. He has on several occasions humiliated some of Corey's nastier bullies, he feels that it is a personal failing that Dennis Ramesy didn't clue into to leaving him alone after one of his pranks. As a result he tends to try and keep an eye out to help him when he can.


----------



## Radiant (May 11, 2004)

kid A said:
			
		

> radiant and unicron,
> 
> i've updated my post on page 5 of the OOC regarding how eleyna views your characters, based on your most current posts and updates.  let me know if either of you have any suggestions and/or changes you want me to make.  thanks!
> 
> -kid A




looks good to me. I have such a hard time remembering all this that the last thing I would do is to suggest changes.


----------



## Nuke261 (May 12, 2004)

I just posted the last of the character introductions.  

Sorry for the lack of updates last night.  Unexpected plans kept me from posting or really doing much more than checking email, yesterday.  My work schedule for the next 2 weeks is a mess, to say the least.  But I have things mapped out for awhile so there should be no real problems keeping the game going.

I do think everyone has done a great job on their posts!  A lot of characterization is showing up and I really enjoy reading it all.  I hope you are having as much fun writing everything because it is great!  Thanks!

I would like to set up some standards so people are posting in similar ways.  Some of it is already being done I just would like to keep it that way.

* Some of you are posting your Character name in the 'title' box.  That is awesome. We started doing that in Keia's Stargate game (which is phenomenal) and I think it really helps keep characters straight.  It is not necessary but it would be nice.

* When at all possible, and I have trouble with it at times also, type your posts in past tense, not present.  I think pretty much everyone does but again, it makes the posts read smoother.

* I did like the colored dialogue.  However, as more of it appeared is seemed a bit cluttered.  So how about thoughts in italics and spoken words in parentheses.  

Any questions or suggestions?  Please share, this is OUR game.

Lovin' It!!
Nuke


----------



## Synchronicity (May 14, 2004)

Nuke, a quick question:

I'm guessing that Gabe's enhanced hearing isn't currently active, and so he wouldn't have overheard any of the conversation in the Coach's office. (He might not have *with* his hearing, but that's irrelevant at the moment.) That assumption leads me to ask; am I correct in assuming that our mutant powers (and, by extension, our Super feats) at the moment are 'off' unless you say otherwise? I'm really not bothered about having or not having access to them; I just want to make sure I'm interpreting things correctly. 

Oh, and I'm really enjoying the game so far. 
Cheers!


----------



## Synchronicity (May 14, 2004)

Wow, Gabe's great at keeping all these guilty secrets, huh? Nothing suspicious here guys, move along..


----------



## Velmont (May 14, 2004)

Wow, what happen. Just yesterday, there had half that much post... did I miss my entrance somewhere? (I am reading, but damn there is long to read...)


----------



## Radiant (May 14, 2004)

Velmont said:
			
		

> Wow, what happen. Just yesterday, there had half that much post... did I miss my entrance somewhere? (I am reading, but damn there is long to read...)




kid A, sinch and Keia have been blasting away and doubled the thread size in the last few hourse. Was pretty impressive.


----------



## Synchronicity (May 14, 2004)

Velmont said:
			
		

> Wow, what happen. Just yesterday, there had half that much post... did I miss my entrance somewhere? (I am reading, but damn there is long to read...)




Heh. Just the obligatory amount of angst, emotional problems and paranoia that you'd expect from an X-Men comic, really.. 

But damn, this game's kicking ass!


----------



## Velmont (May 14, 2004)

Yeah, pretty much... as I am alone in my thread, it is hard to make it advance that much.


----------



## Synchronicity (May 14, 2004)

Radiant said:
			
		

> kid A, sinch and Keia have been blasting away and doubled the thread size in the last few hourse. Was pretty impressive.




It just kind of...wrote itself. My hands are no longer mine to control!


----------



## KaintheSeeker (May 14, 2004)

you can always intercept Kyle.. :-D


----------



## kid A (May 14, 2004)

yah, it's been a blast all morning!!!  hasn't been a typical school morning thus far...


----------



## Keia (May 14, 2004)

S'pose we should let the GM actually type in the thread before we run the entire story for him . . . nahh!  

Keia


----------



## kid A (May 14, 2004)

nuke,

god, i hate to do this right when the game is starting (and especially after today's posting!!!), but i am gonna be on vacation from this sunday, may 16th through saturday, may 22nd.  i will be able to post up until i leave sunday morning, but i will need you to npc eleyna while i'm away.  please take good care of her!!!     i'm so looking forward to continuing when i get back on the 22nd!!!

thanks!!!

-kid A


----------



## Synchronicity (May 14, 2004)

kid A said:
			
		

> yah, it's been a blast all morning!!!  hasn't been a typical school morning thus far...




Very true! Gabe's just a block of well-adjusted, emotionally stable teenager at the moment, huh?


----------



## KaintheSeeker (May 14, 2004)

sniff.. no one wants to deal with the school prankster.


----------



## Synchronicity (May 14, 2004)

KaintheSeeker said:
			
		

> sniff.. no one wants to deal with the school prankster.




Well, I'm sure Gabe'd be chatting to you if he wasn't in the middle of a Grade-A emotional breakdown at the moment. (that's right, only the best quality emotional breakdowns in Smalltown!) Care to leave your message after the beep, and I'll get back to you?


----------



## KaintheSeeker (May 14, 2004)

Synchronicity said:
			
		

> Well, I'm sure Gabe'd be chatting to you if he wasn't in the middle of a Grade-A emotional breakdown at the moment. (that's right, only the best quality emotional breakdowns in Smalltown!) Care to leave your message after the beep, and I'll get back to you?



Didn't mean Gabe & Co.. meant the others. LOL

Course when you guys get around to the whole 'we need a distraction'  part of your plan I was sure you two would show up to talk with Kyle.


----------



## Synchronicity (May 14, 2004)

KaintheSeeker said:
			
		

> Didn't mean Gabe & Co.. meant the others. LOL
> 
> Course when you guys get around to the whole 'we need a distraction'  part of your plan I was sure you two would show up to talk with Kyle.




We have a _plan_?! No-one told me!   I was just planning on high-tailing it off school grounds and going..somewhere. Possibly somewhere with ice-cream. Or squirrels. I'm a bit hazy on that part. Definitely somewhere without evil Government Suits.


----------



## KaintheSeeker (May 14, 2004)

Synchronicity said:
			
		

> We have a _plan_?! No-one told me!  I was just planning on high-tailing it off school grounds and going..somewhere. Possibly somewhere with ice-cream. Or squirrels. I'm a bit hazy on that part. Definitely somewhere without evil Government Suits.



Hmm... let me check..

yeah you're still in panic and more panic stage.. 

cognition and planning.. those come later.

check back with me sometime after then


----------



## Unicron818 (May 14, 2004)

WHAT A GREAT FREAKIN' STORY SO FAR!!!!!!! Great job by KIDA and Sych.


----------



## Radiant (May 15, 2004)

KaintheSeeker said:
			
		

> sniff.. no one wants to deal with the school prankster.




well considering how he behaved so far he would probably die from a heart attack if Jen talked to him...


----------



## Velmont (May 15, 2004)

KaintheSeeker said:
			
		

> sniff.. no one wants to deal with the school prankster.




Sorry, it is too bad for my image


----------



## Nuke261 (May 15, 2004)

Gee, I really wish you could take a more active interest in the game.

JUST KIDDING!!

Synch and Kid A, you are doing great.  Nice interaction by Keia as well.
Everyone else, I have not forgotten you.  I will have your characters going again in no time.

Kid A, have a good trip and have no fear, we will take great care on Eleyna...(Unless Nimrod should show up to school!!)


----------



## Kangaxx (May 15, 2004)

My 2nd post, and Corey is already on the rocks.  That was fast.     I think this is a good time to ask where all the exits from the gym are, and where they go.  Or do you want us to come with stuff like that ourselves, or do you not care?

And this is shaping up to be an awesome pbp.  I can't wait for more.


----------



## KaintheSeeker (May 15, 2004)

Radiant said:
			
		

> well considering how he behaved so far he would probably die from a heart attack if Jen talked to him...



Believe it or not.. there is a very good reason why...he's too embarrased to talk to her.  

And it has to do with his powers and their intial onset


----------



## Velmont (May 15, 2004)

Just wondering, before I react to the message at the speaker, will there be something happening to Andrew, like the answer of Catherine...


----------



## KaintheSeeker (May 16, 2004)

Ah, this is the stuff of legend.. Kyle, practicing the way of the prackster..


and the great one says...
<yoda mode>
'Bail before blame is put to ones' feet."
</yoda mode>


----------



## Synchronicity (May 16, 2004)

I guess I'm just waiting on Eleyna to finish telling Lorenzo that Gabe needs some space and then having Gabe and her wander off. Nuke, I'm guessing you want to write Eleyna's actions while kid A's away rather than have me assume things for her and just proceed with my postings?


----------



## Radiant (May 16, 2004)

KaintheSeeker said:
			
		

> Believe it or not.. there is a very good reason why...he's too embarrased to talk to her.
> 
> And it has to do with his powers and their intial onset




??


----------



## KaintheSeeker (May 16, 2004)

Radiant said:
			
		

> ??



Think... Kyle's power is what?

And how could that make for an embarrasing tidbit of info?


----------



## Unicron818 (May 16, 2004)

Hey guys and gals, sorry my post was so long it just kept going and going. I could'nt stop it.


----------



## Nuke261 (May 17, 2004)

Unicron,
I just read your post and it was extremely detailed and creative.  However, it progresses the story a lot faster than planned.  It also throws off the pace of events.  I do not want you to delete it or change it due to all the effort you must of put into it.  I will post tonight and work it into the story but it will change the impact of the post.    

Also, I do not want anyone else to post based off of Unicron's.  You can use his post as far as his class is in line in the gym for scanning.  Consider that as far as it goes.

Thanks,
Nuke


----------



## Unicron818 (May 17, 2004)

Nuke sorry about that. It's no problem switching the plot of the post. I have nothing better to do anyway. Again, sorry about that, I have to use the excuse I'm new at this again.


----------



## Radiant (May 17, 2004)

Unicron818 said:
			
		

> Nuke sorry about that. It's no problem switching the plot of the post. I have nothing better to do anyway. Again, sorry about that, I have to use the excuse I'm new at this again.




you know, its none of my buisness but I'd recomend just taking a little less creative freedom. Still that was a damn good one


----------



## Unicron818 (May 17, 2004)

> Unicron,
> I just read your post and it was extremely detailed and creative. However, it progresses the story a lot faster than planned. It also throws off the pace of events. I do not want you to delete it or change it due to all the effort you must of put into it. I will post tonight and work it into the story but it will change the impact of the post.
> 
> Also, I do not want anyone else to post based off of Unicron's. You can use his post as far as his class is in line in the gym for scanning. Consider that as far as it goes.
> ...




Nuke repairs have been made. Hope this is better. Let me know please. 





> you know, its none of my buisness but I'd recomend just taking a little less creative freedom. Still that was a damn good one




Also, Radiant thanks for the advise, I will try to keep that in mind, thanks for the compliment


----------



## Synchronicity (May 17, 2004)

Couple of things: Nuke, I hope you don't mind me taking brief control of Eleyna; otherwise, at the moment, I'd never be able to move my posts along. Also made sure we haven't left the vicinity of the school quite yet, in case you want us there. Finally, randomly invented a 'memorial park' somewhere in Smalltown, if that's ok. (What's the memorial park, you ask? I've no idea. Someplace with trees, greenery, a lake, probably a statue commemorating..something. *shrug*)

Phew! I think that's all the random distorting of space and time I've been up to today!


----------



## Synchronicity (May 17, 2004)

Why am I getting an image of rats fleeing a sinking ship? 
"Ah! A gen-scan!" *students scatter*

And heck, won't The Man be surprised when they find that after the previous total lack of mutants in Smalltown, suddenly there's practically a contingent of 'em!

"Ain't it the way. You wait years for a mutant, and then eight come along at once."


----------



## Nuke261 (May 17, 2004)

Synchronicity,
There is indeed a Veterans Memorial Park in Smalltown.  It has a statue and some markers, a track, a large pond, some kids play areas and a tennis court.  It is about 10 to 15 minutes from the school heading into a slightly less nice part of town.
Your conversation using Eleyna was no problem.  Well within character and the feel of things that had been built up.   

Also, no one ever said there was a lack of mutants in Smalltown, just that none had ever been detected...

Everyone else is doing very well.  I am quite pleased with the group and having a lot of fun with this game.  I will have a new post up tonight after work.

        Nuke


----------



## Synchronicity (May 17, 2004)

Nuke261 said:
			
		

> Synchronicity,
> There is indeed a Veterans Memorial Park in Smalltown.  It has a statue and some markers, a track, a large pond, some kids play areas and a tennis court.  It is about 10 to 15 minutes from the school heading into a slightly less nice part of town.
> Nuke




Wow, I must be psychic! *freezes as G-Men turn towards him* Erm..that is to say, I must be _pie_-chic. You know, pie chic. It's the new craze in town, pie chic. Heh..   



			
				Nuke261 said:
			
		

> Also, no one ever said there was a lack of mutants in Smalltown, just that none had ever been detected...




....
Well, my paranoia meter just shot up another few notches!


----------



## Nuke261 (May 18, 2004)

Sorry to hear about the pie chic thing, Synch.  Had a friend that happened to once, it wasn't pretty.  Good luck with that though!

Plan was to post tonight but it seems like things are flowing alright so I am going to hold off till morning.  I hate to break the great flow you have all had going.

Nuke


----------



## Kangaxx (May 18, 2004)

Not to be nitpicky, but Keia, your last post pretty much editted Corey out of the scene.


----------



## Keia (May 18, 2004)

Kangaxx said:
			
		

> Not to be nitpicky, but Keia, your last post pretty much editted Corey out of the scene.




You should have see it when it was originally written.  I had a good post then couldn't get on the boards for about three hours.  By the time I posted, nuke261 had posted already and I had to edit it down.  

From his post, Lorenzo hadn't seen Corey.  We're not even to the car yet so if you want to tag along you're more than welcome to.  Just add a post that you called out to us similar to Kyle.

Wasn't trying to exclude anyone, in fact I changed my post to allow you to get to us.  Looking forward to the car ride exodus.

Keia


----------



## KaintheSeeker (May 18, 2004)

Keia said:
			
		

> You should have see it when it was originally written. I had a good post then couldn't get on the boards for about three hours. By the time I posted, nuke261 had posted already and I had to edit it down.
> 
> From his post, Lorenzo hadn't seen Corey. We're not even to the car yet so if you want to tag along you're more than welcome to. Just add a post that you called out to us similar to Kyle.
> 
> ...



Thats alright.. getting the feeling that Kyle isn't well liked on campus.. keep getting the snub..  



Ah well so much for the prankster for the social good. 



(strange.. keeps askign for 3 more characters..)


----------



## Radiant (May 19, 2004)

Kangaxx said:
			
		

> Not to be nitpicky, but Keia, your last post pretty much editted Corey out of the scene.




hey guys, so I can't post for a day but if my character is unfriendly enough to just ignore someone speaking to her I would like to have a word in that too and not just see it written as a fact then I get back.


----------



## Kangaxx (May 19, 2004)

Radiant said:
			
		

> hey guys, so I can't post for a day but if my character is unfriendly enough to just ignore someone speaking to her I would like to have a word in that too and not just see it written as a fact then I get back.




I agree, but I don't know what to do about it.  Things had already advanced past that point before I made my last post.


----------



## Keia (May 19, 2004)

Kangaxx said:
			
		

> I agree, but I don't know what to do about it.  Things had already advanced past that point before I made my last post.




That was my fault.  I missed you bumping into me in your post.  I try not to read a lot of someone's post if they're not with me (trying to keep the info unknown so I don't act on it).  then, nuke posted about you following us in the parking lot, but it was from kyle's point of view.  

I apologize that I missed it, and there's still time to adjust your post to meet us in the parking lot - and the four of us heading out.  I'm pretty certain that nuke isn't updating until later tonight - that's usually when he does it.

Keia


----------



## Kangaxx (May 19, 2004)

Keia said:
			
		

> That was my fault.  I missed you bumping into me in your post.  I try not to read a lot of someone's post if they're not with me (trying to keep the info unknown so I don't act on it).  then, nuke posted about you following us in the parking lot, but it was from kyle's point of view.
> 
> I apologize that I missed it, and there's still time to adjust your post to meet us in the parking lot - and the four of us heading out.  I'm pretty certain that nuke isn't updating until later tonight - that's usually when he does it.
> 
> Keia




While it's true that he could still run you down, it's just not something Corey would do.  His self-confidence just doesn't go that far.  When not in a blind panic, he would never even consider talking to people as popular as the other characters involved here.


----------



## Nuke261 (May 20, 2004)

Why doesn't Radiant have Jennifer notice and say something to Corey?
Solves all problems and doesn't seem to be take anyone out of character.

Nuke


----------



## Unicron818 (May 20, 2004)

I posted to try to solve the problem. Hope that was ok. If it doesn't work out or it interfers with anyone else's story let me know. I'll remove/change it ASAP.


----------



## Kangaxx (May 20, 2004)

Unicron818 said:
			
		

> I posted to try to solve the problem. Hope that was ok. If it doesn't work out or it interfers with anyone else's story let me know. I'll remove/change it ASAP.




The problem was that we assumed a bunch of actions for Jennifer, not that Corey doesn't have a ride.  I'm going to hold off on responding until we hear what Radiant thinks of Nuke's latest suggestion, I don't want to make the same mistake twice.  Thanks for the effort though.


----------



## Radiant (May 20, 2004)

Nuke261 said:
			
		

> Why doesn't Radiant have Jennifer notice and say something to Corey?
> Solves all problems and doesn't seem to be take anyone out of character.
> 
> Nuke




because even though we have the year 2004, I study applied computer scinece and have enoug access cards to go online in over a dozen places all over the city god somehow seesm intend to keep me away from the net for two days now. 
Just in case, by now I'm so far behind thatg I don't mind you guys asuming stuff about my char at all 'cause I just can't get to post.


----------



## Unicron818 (May 21, 2004)

Just let me know if I should remove the my last post or not. Thanks.


----------



## Radiant (May 21, 2004)

Unicron818 said:
			
		

> Just let me know if I should remove the my last post or not. Thanks.




is allright with me. Finally got the chance to post.


----------



## KaintheSeeker (May 21, 2004)

d'oh.. almost forgot.. Kyle had Detect: Mutants.. figured it just kicked in.. (course if you want GM-boss/guy, feel free to tell me no and I'll edit it out.  )


----------



## Nuke261 (May 21, 2004)

Hey gang,
Wanted to apologize for not being on line the last few days, a cold and a crazy work schedule had taken their toll on me.  But I am much better now!!  Really!  I am!!

Anyway, you have been doing a great job of posting.  Very creative and thoughtful posts.  Nice save by Unicron.  Radiant, way to keep it in continuity.  Kain, your mutant detection would probably be kicking in right now if I wanted it to or not.  Way too much stress in your life and way too many mutants.  No prob.

Look for a new in-character post from me tomorrow afternoon.

Nuke


----------



## Synchronicity (May 21, 2004)

Just to say, I haven't posted recently because I figure input from Eleyna's required before I can continue. I'm still here, despite my recent silence. And we should have kid a back soon, too..this thing is cool!


----------



## Kangaxx (May 21, 2004)

Unicron818 said:
			
		

> Just let me know if I should remove the my last post or not. Thanks.




Hopefully it's staying, since I just replied to it.  Looks like everything is straightened out now.


----------



## Nuke261 (May 22, 2004)

Yeah, I think everything is smoothed out pretty well for now.  Nice job people!  

Kid A should be back anytime and I will post when I get home tomorrow afternoon.  Just got home from work and have to get to bed so I can do it again in 5 hours.

Glad to hear positive feedback from the players!

Nuke


----------



## Unicron818 (May 23, 2004)

Sorry for the lag in posts on my part. I will catch up Monday afternoon. I am studying for finals this week and weekend.

Thanks for the understanding.


----------



## kid A (May 24, 2004)

hey everyone!

i'm back!  sorry for the delay, but it took a little longer getting back than i had originally intended.  i'm catching up on my reading and will post in the IC soon!!!

-kid A


----------



## Nuke261 (May 26, 2004)

You guys (and gals) are fantastic!!
I'm afraid to post, like I'm going to interrupt or something.

        Nuke


----------



## kid A (May 26, 2004)

nuke,

post when you want.  we're just gonna be filling in the gaps with great characterization until you do anyways!    

-kid A


----------



## Synchronicity (May 26, 2004)

I'm just really having fun with the shy, sincere kid, and how he plays out. Very definite character: I love it! What with all that's happened, I think it's safe to say if Gabe didn't have a thing for Eleyna before, he does now. The quiet ones always end up crushing on the selfless, friendly, helpful ones. Like it's some kind of universal law or summat. Going to be fun when *he* actually realises it; at the moment he's been through such an emotional blender that he barely knows which way is up! 

EDIT: What kid A said! All this interaction's really making me get a good feel for Gabe's character, too; how he reacts to such-and-such; what he does in situation so-and-so; it's a learning experience!


----------



## Nuke261 (May 28, 2004)

Kain,
Kyle's detect mutants ability is fine, but it does not tell him (at this point) about anyone other than Lorenzo and Jennifer.  There are mutants around other than your group and Kyle is going to need to be around them when this happens.  Just having been near them before won't work. 

I am going with line of sight on this one.  Your post is fine, though.  Kyle can make that guess since they skipped, too.  He just doesn't know it for a fact.

Nuke


----------



## KaintheSeeker (May 28, 2004)

Nuke261 said:
			
		

> Kain,
> Kyle's detect mutants ability is fine, but it does not tell him (at this point) about anyone other than Lorenzo and Jennifer. There are mutants around other than your group and Kyle is going to need to be around them when this happens. Just having been near them before won't work.
> 
> I am going with line of sight on this one. Your post is fine, though. Kyle can make that guess since they skipped, too. He just doesn't know it for a fact.
> ...



Okay.. though both the folks Kyle is with are currenlty in serious denial. :-D


----------



## Keia (May 28, 2004)

KaintheSeeker said:
			
		

> Okay.. though both the folks Kyle is with are currenlty in serious denial. :-D




Hey!! Not denial.  Ignorance . . . at least until that last post.  

Keia


----------



## kid A (May 28, 2004)

synch,

i left you a helluva post to deal with.  sorry, i started writing it and it just sort of happened.  good luck!!!    

-kid A


----------



## KaintheSeeker (May 28, 2004)

kid A said:
			
		

> synch,
> 
> i left you a helluva post to deal with. sorry, i started writing it and it just sort of happened. good luck!!!
> 
> -kid A



Yup.. I see someones mutant power emerging quite soon.. possibly explosviely


----------



## Synchronicity (May 28, 2004)

kid A said:
			
		

> synch,
> 
> i left you a helluva post to deal with.  sorry, i started writing it and it just sort of happened.  good luck!!!
> 
> -kid A




Heh, well, I did the best I could. With Gabe not having PhDs in counselling or mind-reading abilities, he's at a bit of a loss at the moment!


----------



## kid A (May 29, 2004)

kaintheseeker,

all i'm gonna say is, it's not gonna be pretty when she finds out she's a mutant.

synch,

i think you did well.  her character has been very interesting to write.  i'm honestly on the edge of my seat when i'm writing and when i'm checking for gabe's reactions.  

-kid A


----------



## Synchronicity (May 29, 2004)

kid A said:
			
		

> synch,
> 
> i think you did well.  her character has been very interesting to write.  i'm honestly on the edge of my seat when i'm writing and when i'm checking for gabe's reactions.
> 
> -kid A




Tell me about it! I have the same kind of anticipation when I'm checking for Eleyna's latest posts!


----------



## Kangaxx (May 31, 2004)

Would Corey and Sammy hear all the sirens outside?   I got the impression that Kyle and Elayna were right outside the mall.


----------



## KaintheSeeker (May 31, 2004)

Kangaxx said:
			
		

> Would Corey and Sammy hear all the sirens outside? I got the impression that Kyle and Elayna were right outside the mall.



Er.. you mean Gabe and Elyana right? Kyle is elsewhere. (not to mention total poison to all females in the game apparently.. sniff... guess Kyle's going to be the Xander fo the game fer sure.. no luck wit the ladies. LOL)


----------



## Kangaxx (May 31, 2004)

KaintheSeeker said:
			
		

> Er.. you mean Gabe and Elyana right? Kyle is elsewhere. (not to mention total poison to all females in the game apparently.. sniff... guess Kyle's going to be the Xander fo the game fer sure.. no luck wit the ladies. LOL)




Yeah, that's what I meant.  I should really pay more attention when I'm posting OOC - one name mispelled and the other completely wrong.


----------



## KaintheSeeker (May 31, 2004)

Kangaxx said:
			
		

> Yeah, that's what I meant. I should really pay more attention when I'm posting OOC - one name mispelled and the other completely wrong.



S'all right.. I waiting for the storm brewing over jennifer to hit.. Kyle's said a few thigns that should definitely bring a bolt from the heavens.


----------



## Nuke261 (May 31, 2004)

Kangaxx,
No, they do not hear the sirens.  Eleyna and Gabe are across the street from the mall, but they are east of the food court entrance.  If things continue to grow (More emergency vehicles) or people come in talking about it, you will have a chance to find out.  But right Corey and Sammy are enjoying girls, food and the wonders of the mall!

Nuke


----------



## Synchronicity (Jun 1, 2004)

Nuke, a quick question; does Gabe has enough control of his Radio Hearing ability that he could try and tune into the police radios over by the accident? Or do I have no idea how to activate that ability?

It's not incredibly important, but I'd quite like to know.   

Cheers!
Synchronicity.


----------



## Radiant (Jun 1, 2004)

> (OOC: I seem to recall (and feel quick to correct me) that american's in the future's past setting were classed into three groups... 'pure' human with no mutant potential (who had full rights), 'anomolous' and mutants who were accordingly restricted.. feel free to correct me.. if I'm wrong just assume Kyle's seeing what 'might' be coming. )




I think it is a bit worse than that. I have no idea how nuke will handle it but from what I've seen of the Days of Future Past mutants are put into camps, never to be seen again. It wasn't just about rights, the mutants fought for their very lives most of the time.


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Jun 1, 2004)

Radiant said:
			
		

> I think it is a bit worse than that. I have no idea how nuke will handle it but from what I've seen of the Days of Future Past mutants are put into camps, never to be seen again. It wasn't just about rights, the mutants fought for their very lives most of the time.



Well like I said.. it has been a while since I read the series.. :-D

Hey.. Unicron.. lay off the caffine man.. talk about multible posts! whoa! I'm impressed!

So, Radiant.. when is Jennifer gonna unleash on Kyle? Figure he's got his foot in his mouth up to the knee.. time to feed it to him. :-D


----------



## Radiant (Jun 1, 2004)

KaintheSeeker said:
			
		

> Well like I said.. it has been a while since I read the series.. :-D
> 
> Hey.. Unicron.. lay off the caffine man.. talk about multible posts! whoa! I'm impressed!
> 
> So, Radiant.. when is Jennifer gonna unleash on Kyle? Figure he's got his foot in his mouth up to the knee.. time to feed it to him. :-D





 
why?


----------



## Unicron818 (Jun 2, 2004)

*unicron*

Sorry about the multi-post...for some reason it wouldn't finish loading and then it took all the refreshes too. I'll fix it ASAP if I can....sorry again for the annoyances.


----------



## Kangaxx (Jun 2, 2004)

Corey's mom in her modelling days?  That was hilarious.  I hope you gave Sammy plenty of points in bluff.


----------



## Nuke261 (Jun 2, 2004)

Unicron,
Don't worry about multi-posts, I am having trouble getting the pages to even load!  Just edit your extra posts out and replace them with three periods (...).  That gets rid of the body of the post and streamlines the reading.

Radiant and Kain,
Things are definitely bad news for mutants.  Radiant nailed it, mutants fight for their very life and have NO rights at all.  The lucky ones are in camps (or is that unlucky).  You will find out more about the situation as we go.  Between being in an area where it is not a problem and it being an issue that no one wants to talk about, info on it is not real common.  Remember, a lot of people in the current day Marvel Universe think super heroes are a hoax, something made up for ratings.  How many people actually see super heroes outside of the major cities?  Anyway, there are Pure or normal humans.  There are Anomalous humans who are normal but have a high potential to have mutant kids.  They have a rough life.  And then there are mutants that most people want dead and/or gone.  

Sync,
No, Gabe cannot pick up police radios at this moment.  I am going with things being calm and Gabe and Eleyna actually being semi in control for 30 seconds.  Let me now if that is a problem.


----------



## Synchronicity (Jun 2, 2004)

Nuke261 said:
			
		

> Sync,
> No, Gabe cannot pick up police radios at this moment.  I am going with things being calm and Gabe and Eleyna actually being semi in control for 30 seconds.  Let me now if that is a problem.




No problem, it's fine. Just curious. Calm would certainly be an interesting change; I think we're starting to push the limits of our angst quota for the issue!


----------



## Nuke261 (Jun 2, 2004)

Synchronicity said:
			
		

> No problem, it's fine. Just curious. Calm would certainly be an interesting change; I think we're starting to push the limits of our angst quota for the issue!




I would say angst is about to hit a new level!


----------



## Synchronicity (Jun 2, 2004)

_That's_ your idea of calm?! Holy heck, Nuke, you sure know how to start a party!


----------



## Synchronicity (Jun 2, 2004)

Hey, kid A. Reckon your insurance'll cover that?


----------



## kid A (Jun 2, 2004)

nuke,

well, that was an interesting twist, now wasn't it?  

synch,

i'm not sure if insurance covers exploding windshields caused by manifestation of mutant powers - eleyna's gonna have to check her policy on that one.  all i know is, she still isn't making the connection.  i dont' think gabe's gonna be too comfortable when eleyna realizes who was actually responisble for that explosion...    

-kid A


----------



## Synchronicity (Jun 2, 2004)

Well, Gabe's not about to tell her of his almost-certain suspicions until *after* his life is no longer in the hands of her driving ability. He's rattled, not suicidal!


----------



## kid A (Jun 2, 2004)

hey now!  she may be rattled, but eleyna can drive with the best of them!    

-kid A


----------



## Synchronicity (Jun 2, 2004)

kid A said:
			
		

> hey now!  she may be rattled, but eleyna can drive with the best of them!
> 
> -kid A




With all those zero ranks in the drive skill, you mean?


----------



## kid A (Jun 2, 2004)

well, it's not like she's outdriving police and/or sentinels.  that'd be a different story altogether.    

-kid A


----------



## Velmont (Jun 2, 2004)

Well, if they fight for there life, I really need to get out of that school... and I wich Cathy doesn't learn it, I am not sure she would take it well.


----------



## Synchronicity (Jun 2, 2004)

Bomb(shell)s away! Time for an acid test of Eleyna's trust in Gabe, methinks..   

Unfortunately, if Eleyna doesn't believe him, I have a good idea of what Gabe would do to try and prove it to her...and if he does, it's going to hurt. (him that is, not her)


----------



## Synchronicity (Jun 2, 2004)

Well, that was a hard post to write. It's kind of difficult to write Gabe at the moment; he's almost totally burnt out, hanging on by sheer force of will and  emotionally is in pieces. Since I'm not, it takes a bit of work to try and channel him properly!


----------



## kid A (Jun 2, 2004)

synch,

you're post was great!  i didn't know how you were going to handle it.  gabe really is sweating it out!  i'm sorry about the vagueness of this last post...  she's in shock, basically.  just kind of go with it.  let me know if you have any questions.  it prolly won't last too long...    

-kid A


----------



## Synchronicity (Jun 2, 2004)

Well, Gabe's reacted pretty much the only way he could with this on top of everything else, and his guilt over having forced this revelation on her. He's just..snapped. Not very manly, but unfortunately for him, he's the sensitive type. Poor guy. 

PS: I'm *really* loving this interaction. It's all so..involved! I'm on the edge of my seat waiting to see what happens next each and every time!


----------



## Synchronicity (Jun 2, 2004)

Nuke261 said:
			
		

> I would say angst is about to hit a new level!




Damn, Nuke, I can safely say you weren't wrong about that!


----------



## kid A (Jun 3, 2004)

> PS: I'm *really* loving this interaction. It's all so..involved! I'm on the edge of my seat waiting to see what happens next each and every time!




synch,

i think gabe's doing awesome considering what's happening.  this can't be easy for him.  hope he hangs in there, cuz they'll prolly need eachother after this...

i love this interaction as well.  i really never know how things are gonna turn out!  it always seems to end up writing itself more than i write it.

-kid A


----------



## Synchronicity (Jun 3, 2004)

Yo, kid A, any idea where we go from here? Gabe is at his wits end and has no idea what to do next; and further posting on my part would seem a little irrelevant while Eleyna's still catatonic. Do you think we should skip a little time, and pick up again after the initial shock's worn off? Or do something else? I'd like to know your ideas, considering we're at a bit of a dead end at the moment...

Thanks!   

Synchronicity.


----------



## Keia (Jun 3, 2004)

Might want to wait for nuke261 to have an input as well.  He may have something to add to the situation before you advance time.  

In fact, I'm not certain you should ever advance time without getting the okay from the gm. 

Keia


----------



## kid A (Jun 4, 2004)

synch,

i don't think we should advance time without nuke's say-so.  gabe could take the keys from her...  kind of push her into the passenger's seat and take her to his house or the hospital or something.  she's not gonna be out long.  she's gonna react to the whole thing soon.  i'm gonna post her reaction in the a.m. tomorrow, unless nuke beats me to it.

-kid A


----------



## Synchronicity (Jun 4, 2004)

I've got no problem with waiting; I was just wondering. I'm new to all of this, so I do occasionally need clarification on what is commonly allowed and not allowed without gm input. Thanks for pulling me up on it.  

In any case, Gabe isn't really going to act much anytime soon; he's currently about as responsive as Eleyna is to the outside world, just in a slightly different way. In effect, he's just unable to handle it all for a while. In such a situation, I'm fine with waiting for nuke to have his say or for Eleyna to act again; without one or the other occuring, Gabe's going to be quivering there for a while, trapped inside his own feelings of guilt, fear, shock, etc. He's not really got the strength (or, indeed, emotional stability) left to act on his own.

I'm really interested to see how this is all going to play out...  

Cheers,

Synchronicity.


----------



## Velmont (Jun 4, 2004)

Synchronicity said:
			
		

> Do you think we should skip a little time, and pick up again after the initial shock's worn off?




Two things in skipping time that is touchy. First, the master may want to plot something, second, when the group is not a whole, there other story around (like mine), so if you foward time, other group have to catch up (like me), which may not be a good thing. Generally, you just tell you will do X during the next Y hours, and the master will advance time up to Y hour or to some event he had planned, when he will be ready to.

In short, think of me too    You have great time, as you are frequent poster, and I am alone in my corner  . But I'm sure Nuke is trying hard time to join me to your group


----------



## Kangaxx (Jun 4, 2004)

I was under the impression that advancing time was a strictly GM only power.


----------



## kid A (Jun 4, 2004)

nuke,

i posted eleyna's explosion that we discussed over e-mail.  i listed some of the damages she saw, but the actual extent of the damage is up to you, and i can edit my post if necessary.  also, i 'm not sure of the exact locations of the other players (aside from gabe, that is), so it would also be up to you whether or not anyone was remotely close.

synch,

have at it.    

-kid A


----------



## Nuke261 (Jun 4, 2004)

To All,
FANTASTIC!!
This game really is taking on a life of it's own!
All of you have gone in directions I could not have predicted and I love it.  Thank you for your amazing pbp abilities!

I will have a post tonight, for everyone.  And time will be advancing for some, but not all....


Nuke


----------



## Kangaxx (Jun 5, 2004)

I'm going to be leaving town for about a week on Sunday. I'll be gone from the 6th to the 13th.  I'll still have internet access, but I'll probably only be ol once every two or three days, so feel free to npc my character or whatever if I'm holding things up.


----------



## Nuke261 (Jun 6, 2004)

It looks like we may be hitting that time of year.  I will be gone Thursday through Sunday (10-13) with No internet access.  I will post Wed night or Thursday before I go and again on Monday.   

Kangaxx, no prob.  I will try and keep the Sentinels away until you get back (It's just a joke!!)

Sorry I did not post as promised.  Family situation came up that was more extensive than I anticipated.  But I am working on the new post right now and it should be up shortly!

Nuke


----------



## kid A (Jun 7, 2004)

nuke,

i will also be leaving town for herocon in charlotte this weekend.  don't worry, though, i will only be gone this friday thru sunday, the 11th thru the 13th.  i will be back and posting the following monday!

-kid A


----------



## Radiant (Jun 10, 2004)

> "Well it's not..." blinks at the smile. She's smiling at me.. sure it's to use me and manipulate me.. but still .. she's smiling.... Kyle's willpower wilts at that. "I quess as long as we don't get too close or anything it's alright." Smiles at Lorenzo with a wry 'she's got me' smile.




*evil laughter*
muhaha, evil allways wins!!!


----------



## Synchronicity (Jun 10, 2004)

Yikes! Any bright ideas, kid A? I'm fresh out..


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Jun 10, 2004)

kid A said:
			
		

> nuke,
> 
> i will also be leaving town for herocon in charlotte this weekend. don't worry, though, i will only be gone this friday thru sunday, the 11th thru the 13th. i will be back and posting the following monday!
> 
> -kid A



Have fun and watch those guys from Heroes.. came home last fall and they killed off the other gaming store I was used to.. sigh.. m

Miss the days when I liked in Gastonia.


----------



## kid A (Jun 10, 2004)

> Yikes! Any bright ideas, kid A? I'm fresh out..




synch,

uhhh...  well...  yeah, i got some ideas.

eleyna actually had the same thought gabe did.  gabe just said it first.  so, eleyna had to do something to stop him.

-kid A


----------



## Synchronicity (Jun 10, 2004)

Heh, well, apparently selfless and extremly stressed teens think alike! Furthermore, I get the impression the officer may have a hard decision to make on who to believe..(or, I suppose, they could test both of us so we're both screwed. Oops.   )


----------



## Nuke261 (Jun 15, 2004)

Hey Gang!
I am back from the show (had a great time and eve got a great sketch of Rachel Summers as a Hound!  Will haver to try and work that into the game!!).  
I am working on an in-character post.  Should have it up tonight some time.

Nuke


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Jun 15, 2004)

Groovy!

Hmm.. forgot about Hounds.. Kyle had better keep his 'talent'quiet


Brain-laundering is bad..


----------



## Synchronicity (Jun 15, 2004)

Hounds? What's a Hound? Sounds nasty...


----------



## Synchronicity (Jun 16, 2004)

Ah, the marvels of the Internet. Brainwashed psychic mutant detectors, eh? Sounds like...fun.   (*Think un-mutie thoughts, think un-mutie thoughts..*  )

On an unrelated note, am I the only one who gets Metallica's 'Seek and Destroy' in my head wherever I start thinking about the Sentinels?


----------



## Keia (Jun 16, 2004)

Hounds, and Sentinels and Mutants! oh my!!    

Keia


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Jun 16, 2004)

Hounds are mutants capable of detecting other mutants, typically psychics, who are brainwashed and conditioned to do so by the antimutant establishment

Racheal Summers, aka Pheonix (II?), was burn in the game era we're playing in and was made into one. Her hound outfit was mostly red leather, spikes and she had this kicking tattoo on her face if I recall.


----------



## Nuke261 (Jun 16, 2004)

Kain, I screwed up.  
Kyle does pick up two mutants on the street you are on.  I totally forgot to put that in!  Actually I did, lost the post, re-did it and then forgot to put it back in.  So you are cool knowing there are two mutants nearby, absolutely!

I would love to put Rachel as a Hound in the game but I don't see it happening.  And her Excalibur costume was red, her Hound costume was black!

But that doesn't mean there won't be other hounds in the game...
How many mutnats are getting picked up right now at the school?
Something to think about.    

Nuke


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Jun 16, 2004)

Nuke261 said:
			
		

> Kain, I screwed up.
> Kyle does pick up two mutants on the street you are on. I totally forgot to put that in! Actually I did, lost the post, re-did it and then forgot to put it back in. So you are cool knowing there are two mutants nearby, absolutely!
> 
> I would love to put Rachel as a Hound in the game but I don't see it happening. And her Excalibur costume was red, her Hound costume was black!
> ...



An I stand corrected.. been so long since I've read mainstream Xmen.. stopped after she got 'booted' from the 'verse in fact.

And my post has been edited accordingly


----------



## Nuke261 (Jun 16, 2004)

Kain, did ya know she is back in the mainstream books, again.  I think she is going by Marvel Girl and Alan Davis is drawing her.  I would say personality is a bit different, but it is still her.

I have not read mainstream X-titles in years, but I LOVE Exiles and Ultimate X-Men.

Nuke


----------



## Radiant (Jun 16, 2004)

Nuke261 said:
			
		

> Kain, did ya know she is back in the mainstream books, again.  I think she is going by Marvel Girl and Alan Davis is drawing her.  I would say personality is a bit different, but it is still her.
> 
> I have not read mainstream X-titles in years, but I LOVE Exiles and Ultimate X-Men.
> 
> Nuke




yep, yep, yep she's back. Took long enough. My deffinite favourite X-Men character of all time. Somehow it seems she is only allowed to be around then Jean Grey is dead but on the bright side that happens now and again.
Ok her current costume sucks but still its great to see her around and well again. Especially since there is no other character around who had to suffer as much as she did.


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Jun 16, 2004)

Radiant said:
			
		

> yep, yep, yep she's back. Took long enough. My deffinite favourite X-Men character of all time. Somehow it seems she is only allowed to be around then Jean Grey is dead but on the bright side that happens now and again.
> Ok her current costume sucks but still its great to see her around and well again. Especially since there is no other character around who had to suffer as much as she did.




Sorry.. too little WAY too late.. till I see a LOT more editorial control and continuity going I'm not interest in the mainlian marvel comics anymore. (that and I don't like spending a small fortune when they pull the crossover trick to up sales) Now.. The Ultimate Marvel line.. I like a lot... except for it taking FOREVER to get an Ultimates out.


----------



## kid A (Jun 16, 2004)

> Sorry.. too little WAY too late.. till I see a LOT more editorial control and continuity going I'm not interest in the mainlian marvel comics anymore. (that and I don't like spending a small fortune when they pull the crossover trick to up sales) Now.. The Ultimate Marvel line.. I like a lot... except for it taking FOREVER to get an Ultimates out.




the worst part about "ultimates" is that it's usually really good when it actually makes it to the stands.  it's hard to drop the book because its so good, but then the long, long gap between issues makes you want to drop it again.  ugh.

-kid A


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Jun 16, 2004)

kid A said:
			
		

> the worst part about "ultimates" is that it's usually really good when it actually makes it to the stands. it's hard to drop the book because its so good, but then the long, long gap between issues makes you want to drop it again. ugh.
> 
> -kid A



No doubt.. I like Cap, and the whole way they did Thor and Iron is off the rack. I love it. The series (when I see parts) is awesome. I wish the exchange on base carried the ultimate books.


----------



## Nuke261 (Jun 17, 2004)

Radiant, I could not agree more.  Her new costume does suck, bad!  But I do like the idea that she is back.

The Ultimate line has held up well.  My favorite is Spidey, I do not think it could be better!  And FF has surprised me, not too bad.  Ultimates is cool, but the biggest change from the source material.  And X-Men is a very nice change from the dumbed-down books that come out now.

Since we are all talking up Rachel, I attached a copy of the sketch I got from Casey Jones.  Hope you like.  I love it!!

Nuke


----------



## Radiant (Jun 17, 2004)

Nuke261 said:
			
		

> Radiant, I could not agree more.  Her new costume does suck, bad!  But I do like the idea that she is back.
> 
> The Ultimate line has held up well.  My favorite is Spidey, I do not think it could be better!  And FF has surprised me, not too bad.  Ultimates is cool, but the biggest change from the source material.  And X-Men is a very nice change from the dumbed-down books that come out now.
> 
> ...




the ultimate line is pretty good but somehow I can allready see it declining like the others. The normal X-Men series nearly lost me during that whoke "Apocalypse the twelve" time then the team changed nearly daily, people gained and list powers for no reason and new teams popped up faster than you could count. Only liked those NEO but they vanished with the rest of that confusion then they changed authors. 
Do any of you know in which series Rachel made her reapearance? Got a gap of a few issues then I switched from local to original US issues.

Must be MINE!!!
*copies, prints and cries that it ain't the original...*


----------



## Nuke261 (Jun 17, 2004)

Yeah, I have my worries about all the Ultimate titles holding up.  But so far so good.

I think Rachel came back in Xtreme X-Men, but I have no idea which issue.

Glad you like.


----------



## Velmont (Jun 17, 2004)

Nuke261 said:
			
		

> Yeah, I have my worries about all the Ultimate titles holding up.  But so far so good.




I like the Ultimate series, but they have only one problems: the fans. The fans make too much pressure on the authors of the series. Like the Venom series was the 5th series of Ultimates Spiderman when they thought at first to have it maybe 9 or 10th. Fans are making too much pression to have that villain, or that hero.


----------



## Radiant (Jun 17, 2004)

Nuke261 said:
			
		

> Yeah, I have my worries about all the Ultimate titles holding up.  But so far so good.
> 
> I think Rachel came back in Xtreme X-Men, but I have no idea which issue.
> 
> Glad you like.




time to chek e-bay for x-men extreme then. I have an allmost complete run of all her appearances, can't miss this. I missed the time Cable got her back from the future too but catching up on Cable issues is almost impossible since they restarted and renamed his series so incredibly often.


----------



## Kangaxx (Jun 18, 2004)

Unicron, you still around?  It's been remarkably quiet around Whitmyer Shopping Village lately.


----------



## Unicron818 (Jun 18, 2004)

Kangaxx

Sorry about the wait, work load is building up fast.


----------



## Kangaxx (Jun 19, 2004)

Unicron818 said:
			
		

> Kangaxx
> 
> Sorry about the wait, work load is building up fast.



That's alright, I was just worried that you'd vanished.


----------



## Nuke261 (Jun 20, 2004)

Posted a new update in the game.  
I think it is safe to say things are picking up.

Anyone have any questions or concerns, so far?

Nuke


----------



## Radiant (Jun 21, 2004)

Nuke261 said:
			
		

> Posted a new update in the game.
> I think it is safe to say things are picking up.
> 
> Anyone have any questions or concerns, so far?
> ...




concerns? Yeah I'm pretty concerned that they will soon sent Sentinels/Hounds/Hunters or man eating potatoes of after us.
Well maybe not so much about the potatoes.
Did I mention I should have bought more offensive powers?
Or better yet super speed or teleport...


----------



## Keia (Jun 21, 2004)

Radiant said:
			
		

> concerns? Yeah I'm pretty concerned that they will soon sent Sentinels/Hounds/Hunters or man eating potatoes of after us. Did I mention I should have bought more offensive powers?




I agree.  I don't think getting random thoughts of people will help much in the fighting bad guys department.  Though it might warn me about those man-eating potatoes. 

Keia


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Jun 21, 2004)

Keia said:
			
		

> I agree. I don't think getting random thoughts of people will help much in the fighting bad guys department. Though it might warn me about those man-eating potatoes.
> 
> Keia



Yeah those M-E tatters worry me.. I can detect Mutant Hounds, don't stand out too well to Sentiels, but what defense do I have against meat eating spuds? Nothing.


----------



## Synchronicity (Jun 22, 2004)

Hmm. I'm not liking my Plan B at the moment; it involves Gabe somehow getting close enough to the cop to try and wrestle him down, get him away from his gun or otherwise inconvenience him, and escaping in the confusion. And with Str 10, I'm not liking Gabe's chances...

Nuke, while Gabe wants an Energy Blast (since it's the only thing he knows he can do apart from hearing radio waves), if I can get _any_ activation of Gabe's powers, I'll take it. Energy Control [Sonic] does give you the ability to create perfectly mimicked sounds as its basic effect, and that could be as handy as a blast o' doom at this juncture..of course, you're the GM and I'm in no way relying on Gabe being able to get a handle on his abilities. If you have definite ideas on when his powers should trigger, I apologise for trying to activate them repeatedly; it just seems (to Gabe, that is) that his powers are the only ace he's got at the moment..if he can just figure out how..to...control...them. (New power discovered! Ability to sound like Captain...Kirk! Activating...now!  ) 

This is a rocking game, I have to say! Will Gabe and Eleyna escape the AM squad? Will Gabe's abilities finally make an appearance in the comic? Are the two of them destined to end their days in a concentration camp? Are Lorenzo, Jennifer and Kyle *ever* going to come up with a viable plan for rescuing their friends? (Just kidding, guys! You're doing better than we are!   ) Tune in next week, same X-time, same X-channel!


----------



## Kangaxx (Jun 23, 2004)

I was going to make an IC post, but Corey really doesn't have anything to say at this point.  He's just waiting until something happens or the crowd disperses.


----------



## Keia (Jun 23, 2004)

Synchronicity said:
			
		

> Are Lorenzo, Jennifer and Kyle *ever* going to come up with a viable plan for rescuing their friends? (Just kidding, guys! You're doing better than we are!




'Rescue you'?!?  You ditched me at school for some personal time.  If I was along, all of that probably wouldn't have happened .  Now we've got to save our own bacon as well as yours and avoid the man-eating potatoes.

Not an easy task, my friend. 

Keia


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Jun 23, 2004)

Keia said:
			
		

> 'Rescue you'?!? You ditched me at school for some personal time. If I was along, all of that probably wouldn't have happened . Now we've got to save our own bacon as well as yours and avoid the man-eating potatoes.
> 
> Not an easy task, my friend.
> 
> Keia



Hey they told me to go pack sand too!

And man.. those M-E taters are hard. if I could find a way to fake credentials (figure I can do costumes) I'd do the ole 'Release them into the hands of Agent Smith' trick. Not sure I can though


----------



## Synchronicity (Jun 23, 2004)

Hey, I didn't *ditch* you guys, I just...uh...look, I was having a serious nervous breakdown! And I'm shy! And..um..why did you want to hang out with me anyway? It's all your fault really! So there!    Now...help?


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Jun 23, 2004)

Synchronicity said:
			
		

> Hey, I didn't *ditch* you guys, I just...uh...look, I was having a serious nervous breakdown! And I'm shy! And..um..why did you want to hang out with me anyway? It's all your fault really! So there!  Now...help?



Hey Kyle would have been all about morale building..he's the 'good' joker of the school. (note: build kyle's nemisis. the bad joker, resume writing post). And he wa.. well actually he's not as good on the eyes as the person you went with.. so I get why mr. hypertensive might have left him in the parking lot. LOL


----------



## Synchronicity (Jun 23, 2004)

KaintheSeeker said:
			
		

> Hey Kyle would have been all about morale building..he's the 'good' joker of the school. (note: build kyle's nemisis. the bad joker, resume writing post). And he wa.. well actually he's not as good on the eyes as the person you went with.. so I get why mr. hypertensive might have left him in the parking lot. LOL




Well, on the one hand, Gabe has feelings for Eleyna, and has had for a little while; though he's so shy that it's likely no-one else would have so much as suspected as much. Plus, he knew her better than Kyle and Lorenzo even before the day of the gen-scan, and genuinely trusted her. (Though by now, he trusts her a lot more; and considering he started off trusting her a fair bit, that's a lot of trust.)

 As for Kyle, Gabe's pretty much heard of him as that prankster guy: and not knowing much more than that, it didn't seem very in-character for him to arbitrarily invite Kyle along for his big oh-woe-is-me-I'm-a-mutant session. (I know Kyle's got mutant-dar, but Gabe doesn't...)

Moving onto Lorenzo, Gabe feels a little intimidated by him because he's so popular, and likewise doesn't feel he knows him that well as Lorenzo tends to hang around with cooler people than Gabe; again, I couldn't really see an IC reason for Gabe wanting him along for his 'OWIMIAM' angsting.

At any rate, enough with the retroactive justification...SOS!   

(I can't *wait* to see how this all pans out..)


----------



## Radiant (Jun 23, 2004)

Synchronicity said:
			
		

> Hey, I didn't *ditch* you guys, I just...uh...look, I was having a serious nervous breakdown! And I'm shy! And..um..why did you want to hang out with me anyway? It's all your fault really! So there!    Now...help?




Nah, poor little me wasn't even involved. Not my buisness to save you.
But then it could be fun so we'll probably go for it anyway. Just need something that resembles a plan or a mutant who can actually harm others. 
Like the two of you, now that I think of it...


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Jun 23, 2004)

Radiant said:
			
		

> Nah, poor little me wasn't even involved. Not my buisness to save you.
> But then it could be fun so we'll probably go for it anyway. Just need something that resembles a plan or a mutant who can actually harm others.
> Like the two of you, now that I think of it...



Well part of him wants to help.. his family legacy I quess.. deep down under the goof Kyle is defintiely a good guy.. he'd most likely be like Cyclops in Ultimate Xmen.. he'd be the type to invite Wolvie back after he tried to kill him. Because he knows in the end.. it's the right thing to do... to rehumanize the killing machine, to help the man find his past, ect.

Hey, Nuke! Before I forget.. can I use my Gadget Power to forge an ID of sorts to try and 'confiscate' the mutants?


----------



## Unicron818 (Jun 24, 2004)

Just jumping in on the save Eleyna and Gabe band wagon. Other wise I'd be sitting in the crowd. And I didn't leave not one but two beautiful women in the mall to just sit around and watch.


----------



## Angelina (Jun 24, 2004)

I haven't looked through all the pages, but it's not announced if this game is closed or not, so I was kinda wondering if you're open to another player? If not that's cool.


----------



## Kangaxx (Jun 24, 2004)

Unicron818 said:
			
		

> Just jumping in on the save Eleyna and Gabe band wagon. Other wise I'd be sitting in the crowd. And I didn't leave not one but two beautiful women in the mall to just sit around and watch.




Tell me if I'm wrong, but weren't Eleyna and Gabe on the other side of town now?


----------



## Nuke261 (Jun 24, 2004)

To all, 
Sorry for my lack of posts.  Work has been kicking my back side (ended up working 19 hours total on my days off) so I have been kind of dragging.  But fear not, I have not abandoned you!!  IC post coming before I leave for work today!!

Synch, you determine what Gabe is doing or trying to do and I will determine his level of success.  Hehehehe...

Kain,  given time you could probably come up with an ID but I think your age would throw off your ability to use it.  Lorenzo would have half a chance, but again it would take time (and resources) to make one.  Not a bad idea you may want to keep filed away for later.  If there is a later....

Angelina, you are right, I never did post that the game was full.  I hate to turn anyone away but to be honest this is the first game I have run and I think it is just about all I can handle at the moment.  Please feel free to follow along.  I also am guessing there could be some fatalities down the road, you never know....
Nice icon, by the way!

Man-eating potatoes?  Where do you guys come up with this crazy stuff?  Of course you don't have to worry about any man-eating potatoes!  (Cue the Mutant-Eating Potatoes!)

Nuke


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Jun 24, 2004)

Nuke261 said:
			
		

> Kain, given time you could probably come up with an ID but I think your age would throw off your ability to use it. Lorenzo would have half a chance, but again it would take time (and resources) to make one. Not a bad idea you may want to keep filed away for later. If there is a later....
> 
> 
> Nuke



It would if I wasn't a shapeshifter <evil grin>. Kyle will risk a little pain to help his freinds.   And if someone like.. <cough> Jenn <cough> asked him nicely he'd most likely crawl though glass to help them.. but then he has a crush on some folks.


----------



## Velmont (Jun 24, 2004)

I suppose I am stuck with the crowd and Catherine?


----------



## Radiant (Jun 24, 2004)

KaintheSeeker said:
			
		

> It would if I wasn't a shapeshifter <evil grin>. Kyle will risk a little pain to help his freinds.   And if someone like.. <cough> Jenn <cough> asked him nicely he'd most likely crawl though glass to help them.. but then he has a crush on some folks.




Ah what a nice thought. But then this one of my very few characters who are actually nice people so it's not that likely to happen.


----------



## Unicron818 (Jun 25, 2004)

> Tell me if I'm wrong, but weren't Eleyna and Gabe on the other side of town now?




Thanks for lookin' out Kangaxx
Sorry (again) for the mix up. Will have it fixed ASAP


----------



## Synchronicity (Jun 25, 2004)

Ok, guys; I'm going through the laborious process of moving house from tomorrow to around Thursday-Friday, if all goes as planned. This means, for various reasons, I will have variable internet access from the 27th to approximately the 1st. Note that there's a fair chance I'll have some access; I'm just posting in case of the worse-case scenario. Feel free to NPC Gabe if problems do arise.


----------



## kid A (Jun 28, 2004)

hey all,

sorry for the absence of late, but my workload last week, followed by a quick trip out of town, resulted in little time for internet access.  i'm back now and things have returned to (semi)normal, so i should be back in the posting business for the foreseeable future!  sorry if i kept anyone waiting!

-kid A


----------



## Synchronicity (Jun 30, 2004)

Hey, gang; I managed to move house sooner than I'd hoped to, and so I am now back in business with a shiny new broadband 'net connection!  

And I arrived just in time to get knocked unconscious by Eleyna! You know, we need to do something about this Three Stooges style teamwork..


----------



## Keia (Jun 30, 2004)

Perfect time for a dream sequence then, huh?  

Keia


----------



## kid A (Jun 30, 2004)

> And I arrived just in time to get knocked unconscious by Eleyna! You know, we need to do something about this Three Stooges style teamwork..




yeah...  uhhh...  heh...  sorry 'bout that, synch!  good to have you back, tho!    

-kid A


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Jul 1, 2004)

Very strange.. log onto Enworld and ALL my subscriptions are gone.. ALL of them.. it this just me? Or has everyeon got to restrart?


----------



## Keia (Jul 1, 2004)

KaintheSeeker said:
			
		

> Very strange.. log onto Enworld and ALL my subscriptions are gone.. ALL of them.. it this just me? Or has everyeon got to restrart?




Most everyone.  Look for the sticky thread on how to gather up your thread again without having to post to them.

Keia


----------



## Synchronicity (Jul 1, 2004)

That happened to me a couple of days ago. I've no idea why..


----------



## Radiant (Jul 1, 2004)

seems it happened to us all. No fun at all.


----------



## Kangaxx (Jul 2, 2004)

Nuke, what is the A-M unit using to contain the crowd?  Is there just a perimeter of policemen, or did they put up some sort of barricade?  I'm thinking it might be important pretty soon.


----------



## Nuke261 (Jul 2, 2004)

Kangaxx said:
			
		

> Nuke, what is the A-M unit using to contain the crowd?  Is there just a perimeter of policemen, or did they put up some sort of barricade?  I'm thinking it might be important pretty soon.




Yes, the Police have set up a perimeter, but there are no barricades or anything.  Just crowd control at it's finest.

Nuke


----------



## Nuke261 (Jul 5, 2004)

Everyone,
I have not had normal access to the internet the past several days.  
This will be the case for the rest of the week.  
However, I will have a new IC Post tomorrow evening.
I know it has been awhile but I am kind of stuck at the moment.
Thanks for being cool!

Nuke


----------



## Synchronicity (Jul 5, 2004)

It's fine, Nuke. I know I'm certainly having fun with this game, and I'm more than willing to wait a while for more posts of the quality we've been having so far.   Even if Gabe _is_ currently unconscious and about to get shipped off to a camp!


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Jul 5, 2004)

Synchronicity said:
			
		

> It's fine, Nuke. I know I'm certainly having fun with this game, and I'm more than willing to wait a while for more posts of the quality we've been having so far.  Even if Gabe _is_ currently unconscious and about to get shipped off to a camp!



Hey Kyles working on that.. just having problems trying to remember what the MALE fbi agent looked like

course he's a teenaged male so he has NOT one problem remembering what a hot woman looks like 

Want to do some Xander lines.. like 'I'm a guy.. looking at linoluem makes me think of sex.."


----------



## Radiant (Jul 5, 2004)

KaintheSeeker said:
			
		

> Hey Kyles working on that.. just having problems trying to remember what the MALE fbi agent looked like
> 
> course he's a teenaged male so he has NOT one problem remembering what a hot woman looks like
> 
> Want to do some Xander lines.. like 'I'm a guy.. looking at linoluem makes me think of sex.."




well, I'd say we can all be thanklfull that Jen is not the one who can read thoughts or this might get an interesting car ride.


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Jul 5, 2004)

Radiant said:
			
		

> well, I'd say we can all be thanklfull that Jen is not the one who can read thoughts or this might get an interesting car ride.



Well Kyle has pretty much spilled all the beans on his feelings for Jen, of course she's hasn't ASKED about the other time he shifted yet.. so Kyle's not saying too much about that..he thinks Jen hates him enough already.


----------



## Nuke261 (Jul 7, 2004)

New post!
As promissed!
Be careful what you wish for!!

Seriously, though.  Thanks for hanging in there.  I am having a blast with this game and it seems like most of you are, too.  Hope that is the case!

Nuke


----------



## Kangaxx (Jul 7, 2004)

I wrote a pretty long reply to the last post, but then ENworld logged me out and ate it.    Now it's late, so we'll how much of it I remember tomorrow.


----------



## Nuke261 (Jul 7, 2004)

Yeah, the boards seem bogged down, again.
I had a lot of troubles last night, too.
Do your best.  I know it is frustrating to loose a great post and then have to try and rewrite it.  


Nuke


----------



## Synchronicity (Jul 7, 2004)

I feel your pain, dude. I had a few agonizing experiences with losing posts myself in the past, and these days I *always* copy and paste my post into notepad before I submit it, just in case. 

Nuke, a quick question for you; is Gabe regaining consciousness, and returning to a state where he can take (somewhat groggy) actions? Or is he still mostly unconscious? The post didn't seem to make it clear. (well, to me anyways. I could just be dense..) Cheers!   

Synch.


----------



## Nuke261 (Jul 7, 2004)

Synchronicity said:
			
		

> I feel your pain, dude. I had a few agonizing experiences with losing posts myself in the past, and these days I *always* copy and paste my post into notepad before I submit it, just in case.
> Nuke, a quick question for you; is Gabe regaining consciousness, and returning to a state where he can take (somewhat groggy) actions? Or is he still mostly unconscious? The post didn't seem to make it clear. (well, to me anyways. I could just be dense..) Cheers!   Synch.




Synch,
First off you are not dense at all, that is Eleyna's power not yours!!

Gabe is coming around.  Feel free to talk and sit up but you are not going anywhere until next round.  Also, Eleyna is not entirely to blame for Gabe getting knocked out, part of it was the stress of the day wearing on him.

Nuke


----------



## Radiant (Jul 7, 2004)

Nuke261 said:
			
		

> New post!
> As promissed!
> Be careful what you wish for!!
> 
> ...




nice game  
have no idea there it's going since we've got a snowballs chance in hell fighting but that won't stop Jen from trying.


----------



## Synchronicity (Jul 8, 2004)

Nuke261 said:
			
		

> Synch,
> First off you are not dense at all, that is Eleyna's power not yours!!
> 
> Gabe is coming around.  Feel free to talk and sit up but you are not going anywhere until next round.  Also, Eleyna is not entirely to blame for Gabe getting knocked out, part of it was the stress of the day wearing on him.
> ...




Cool, thanks for the clarification. I figured that the stress of the day would have an effect; I mean, the guy's had no food yet (and it's what, early to mid-afternoon by now?), didn't get as much sleep as usual last night, has been involved in two 'car accidents' and has been on an emotional roller-coaster ride the intensity of which he has never experienced before! I'd say collapsing is an entirely valid response!


----------



## Synchronicity (Jul 8, 2004)

Eep! Is it all over for our favourite duo, surrounded by police and in no state to fight?   Or is Gabe going to suddenly reveal his real mutant power; the ability to summon gigantic and ferocious man-eating potatoes? Tune in next week to find out!


----------



## Synchronicity (Jul 15, 2004)

I've just got back from seeing Spiderman 2, which finally appeared over here in dear old England. Damn Americans and their getting of all the kickass films first! I'm still feeling a little blown away by it all...so if Gabe starts trying to take on a Sentinel single handed or trying to save absolutely everyone everyone he can see, chalk it up to a direct intravenous injection of Heroism, courtesy of Spiderman!   

(Between that and the fact I finally had the ready cash to pick up the second volume of The Ultimates a couple of days ago, I'm feeling all hero-ed up!   )


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Jul 15, 2004)

still hasn't come on base here in spain yet..




And my order of the 2nd Ultimates TPB is 3 weeks late now.. darn military mail system


----------



## Synchronicity (Jul 15, 2004)

KaintheSeeker said:
			
		

> still hasn't come on base here in spain yet..
> 
> 
> 
> ...




In both cases, IMHO: they'll be worth the wait.


----------



## kid A (Jul 16, 2004)

yeah, spider-man 2 rocked!  i've seen it twice and i'm dying to see it again already!  the only other movie out soon that even looks like it will come close is the bourne supremacy.

-kid A


----------



## Synchronicity (Jul 16, 2004)

Nuke, the million dollar question is, does Gabe ever remember having been present for a gen-scan? Or has he been absent from all of them for various reasons?


----------



## Nuke261 (Jul 18, 2004)

Synchronicity said:
			
		

> Nuke, the million dollar question is, does Gabe ever remember having been present for a gen-scan? Or has he been absent from all of them for various reasons?




Good question.
Gabe and anyone else for that matter, could very well have been present for a gen-scan.  Either their powers did not kick in yet or something must have been tampered with...

Nuke


----------



## Nuke261 (Jul 18, 2004)

*Gen Scan*

A quick word here on how the gen-scan works.

Yes, if you are a mutant you would be born with those gene.  This would mean the government would be scanning new born babies at birth and taking all the mutant ones.  That is a little too dark and grim for my liking.  

So, your mutant genes do not develop enough to be detected until puberty when most mutant powers manifest.  You could be scanned one week and be fine and develop powers 2 weeks later.  Everyone develops differently.  Some people do not manifest powers or anything else until later in life.  Late bloomers.  

For the game, Eleyna did have her mutant gene and powers manifesting and 'conveniently' was not at any school gen scans.  Others from the group did attend the scan and were fine.  But since Eleyna did not show and records say she did, could someone have scanned positive and records say they didn't?

I actually like the current thoughts of Eleyna and Gabe on Coach Shelton.  All I will say is that you are not entirely right (or wrong).  

Something else that has not some up yet is Anomalous Humans.  People who test positive to give birth to mutants but are not actually mutants.  Everyone has an i.d.  even kids.  Their I.d. says if they are a normal human or an anomalous human.  Mutants have no i.d. cards. At lest not legally.  

Nuke


----------



## Nuke261 (Jul 21, 2004)

New IC post coming later today.
Looks like we may have our first actual combat coming up, too!!!

Nuke


----------



## Keia (Jul 21, 2004)

Nuke261 said:
			
		

> Looks like we may have our first actual combat coming up, too!!!




Cool, Lorenzo's itching for a fight . . . oh wait, no he's not.  Hope its not against me!

Keia


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Jul 21, 2004)

Well i'll be honest, I'm stumped.. all Kyle's ideas seem to have bombed out.. he's about to get into the 'I'm too stupid to think right' mood I reckon. :-D


----------



## Radiant (Jul 21, 2004)

KaintheSeeker said:
			
		

> Well i'll be honest, I'm stumped.. all Kyle's ideas seem to have bombed out.. he's about to get into the 'I'm too stupid to think right' mood I reckon. :-D




Jen has an idea. It's stupid, half-thought and reckless but we're in a comic book right? Just couldn't get the time for a long post in the last days. 
And the fact that I think the idea is ..(see above).. didn't make it too attractive to propose it.


----------



## Nuke261 (Jul 21, 2004)

Radiant said:
			
		

> Jen has an idea. It's stupid, half-thought and reckless but we're in a comic book right? Just couldn't get the time for a long post in the last days.
> And the fact that I think the idea is ..(see above).. didn't make it too attractive to propose it.




Radiant, you can always post it here if you want to see how it flies first.

Kain, sorry things are not going your way.  Nothing personal at all.  Your ideas have been good, they just are a little too good so I have to slow you down a bit.  Your character is doing fine and will get into more action soon.

Nuke


----------



## Radiant (Jul 21, 2004)

Nuke261 said:
			
		

> Radiant, you can always post it here if you want to see how it flies first.
> 
> 
> Nuke




ah but then it couldn't cause trouble and the would be the fun in that? 
Just didn't have much time between all those, then the hell are my exams?, should I play warhammer again?, do I have a relationship with that girl or not? and why the hell do I get sick two days before my hodildays? questions.


----------



## Nuke261 (Jul 22, 2004)

Radiant said:
			
		

> ah but then it couldn't cause trouble and the would be the fun in that?
> Just didn't have much time between all those, then the hell are my exams?, should I play warhammer again?, do I have a relationship with that girl or not? and why the hell do I get sick two days before my hodildays? questions.




Oh!  You mean "Life!"
Yeah, tends to get in the way of things.  Don't even get me started on my list of 'interuptions from what I could be doing.'


----------



## Keia (Jul 22, 2004)

Nuke,

I think we're still at Kyle's uncle's house, not my house (noted in the description).

Keia


----------



## Nuke261 (Jul 22, 2004)

Keia said:
			
		

> Nuke,
> I think we're still at Kyle's uncle's house, not my house (noted in the description).Keia



You know Keia, that's a good point.  So good that I think I am going to edit it so that it is right.

Thanks!

The sad part is it crossed my mind when I typed it and I just never went back and fixed it.

Silly GM!!

Nuke


----------



## Radiant (Jul 22, 2004)

schmeg?   *writes it down on the coolest words of the day list*


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Jul 22, 2004)

Forgot where I heard it from.. think from my buddy's collection of Red Dwarf or soemthing like that.


----------



## Radiant (Jul 22, 2004)

Eleyena said:
			
		

> Even before thinking, Eleyna blurted out, "Oh, please! Give me a f*#%^n' break! What mutant in this country gets the chance to live a 'normal' life? Yeah, we'll be scanned and registered. But only just before being shipped off to an internment camp and either brainwashed or killed. 'Today went well,' my @$$! You just... you can take your sagelike advice and shove it up your @$$! And, honestly? Yeah, let's be honest here... cuz' the only reason YOU'RE still in one piece right now is because he and I didn't want to hurt you. Don't forget that, you ignorant, racist bastard!"




Me's starting to like her


----------



## kid A (Jul 22, 2004)

yeah.  she's pissed alright!    

-kid A


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Jul 22, 2004)

Can we keep her please?


----------



## Synchronicity (Jul 22, 2004)

Eleyna isn't the only one in that truck that's angry...


----------



## Nuke261 (Jul 22, 2004)

Oh my!
I must have made a mistake, I thought Sammy was the one who could explode instantly!!!

Nicely done!  As if you people didn't rock enough, anyway!  I recall Snyc talking about teenage angst with superheroes when this game started, I think it is fair to say we have seen our share of that.

Nuke


----------



## Kangaxx (Jul 23, 2004)

For the next two weeks I'm going to be in the process of moving across the country.  I have no idea how much internet access I'll have in the middle, but everything should be back to normal by the 4th or 5th.


----------



## Nuke261 (Jul 25, 2004)

Kangaxx said:
			
		

> For the next two weeks I'm going to be in the process of moving across the country.  I have no idea how much internet access I'll have in the middle, but everything should be back to normal by the 4th or 5th.



We will take care of your character while you are gone, no problem.  Of course once you are back, all bets are off!!

Good luck with your move!

Nuke


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Jul 28, 2004)

Kyle is sooooo jealous.. Lorenzo is upstair in HIS room with Jen.. he really really hates Lorenzo now. :-D


FYI.. picture a LOT of techincal geek stuff, a computer, LOTS of software and a small collection of picture albums.. one of his family from the 80s and one or two of the other with more current stuff and the last with a variety of local pictures of school events, locations and such.


----------



## Keia (Jul 28, 2004)

Sorry about that   (okay, not really) . . . but you *told * me to go up there.

Thanks for the room description, I wanted to add something but I held off . . . it was your room after all.  

Keia


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Jul 29, 2004)

Keia said:
			
		

> Sorry about that  (okay, not really) . . . but you *told *me to go up there.
> 
> Thanks for the room description, I wanted to add something but I held off . . . it was your room after all.
> 
> Keia



Feel free.. within reason.


----------



## Radiant (Jul 29, 2004)

sorry for not answering yet. Currently catching up with all my games. Will post tonight or tomorow.


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Jul 30, 2004)

Hey I'm still waiting for the girl at the door to speak. 
Course Kyle most likely will send her Lorenzo's way to keep him from chasing Kyle's Dream (ie.. unattainable) girl


----------



## Unicron818 (Jul 31, 2004)

*SAmmy Donaldson*

If I don't die.....someone owes me BIG!!.........lol


----------



## Nuke261 (Jul 31, 2004)

KaintheSeeker said:
			
		

> Hey I'm still waiting for the girl at the door to speak.
> Course Kyle most likely will send her Lorenzo's way to keep him from chasing Kyle's Dream (ie.. unattainable) girl




Yeah, Sorry Kain.
Work has been kicking my butt and I have been coming home pretty drained.  Don't worry though, the mystery girl will speak tonight or in the morning, at the absolute latest!

By the way, things are going to really heat up here shorlty!  (No pun intended Unicron!)

Nuke
Getting Back on track!


----------



## Synchronicity (Aug 1, 2004)

Woo! Kyle has an admirer! I admit, Nuke, out of all the things I expected the girl to say, _that_ was not one of them! (No offence intended, Kyle! Though am I the only one a little freaked out by her and her enthusiasm? Hey...have you been building devoted robot servants again, dude?)  

Hmm. And now Gabe's going to try and attack a number of highly trained SWAT members with his mighty +2 BAB and Str 10. While restrained. And without his powers. And outnumbered. Yep, he's definitely thought that one through...


----------



## Nuke261 (Aug 2, 2004)

Synchronicity said:
			
		

> Woo! Kyle has an admirer! I admit, Nuke, out of all the things I expected the girl to say, _that_ was not one of them! (No offence intended, Kyle! Though am I the only one a little freaked out by her and her enthusiasm? Hey...have you been building devoted robot servants again, dude?)
> Hmm. And now Gabe's going to try and attack a number of highly trained SWAT members with his mighty +2 BAB and Str 10. While restrained. And without his powers. And outnumbered. Yep, he's definitely thought that one through...



Heh!
What can I say!  Got to keep things a little off balance for my goup of teenage mutant super heroes!

Nuke


----------



## Radiant (Aug 3, 2004)

Radiant said:
			
		

> sorry for not answering yet. Currently catching up with all my games. Will post tonight or tomorow.




ok now that didn't work as planned.


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Aug 5, 2004)

And we're waiting.... LOL



Kyle's really really confused


----------



## Nuke261 (Aug 6, 2004)

KaintheSeeker said:
			
		

> And we're waiting.... LOL
> Kyle's really really confused



Well Kain, 
 I am sorry about the extra dose of suspense.  I try to make sure everyone has a chance to post before I move things along.  I will do what I can about increasing the pace and hopefully everyone can keep up.

Nuke


----------



## Kangaxx (Aug 6, 2004)

Took a couple days longer than expected, but I'm now moved in and ol at my new place.  In case anyone's keeping track.  And if things are about to heat up, what's been happening so far?


----------



## Nuke261 (Aug 12, 2004)

Kangaxx, hope all is well at the new home.  Quite a move you made!

To EVERYONE!
Wanted to warn you in advance that I am going to Gen Con and will probably be gone Aug 18 until the 23 or 24.
I WILL post on the 17th but I don't think I will have access to post while gone.  
Sorry.

Nuke


----------



## Nuke261 (Aug 25, 2004)

I have made it home from Gen Con.  Alive and in one piece (for the most part!)!

I will have a new post up Wednesday night.  I will wait to make sure people have a chance to post.  I am going to try and post updates twice a week or 34 times every 2 weeks.  I want to keep things moving but still let people post at their comfort level.  Things will be heating up soon in the game though, so I don't want to loose momentum!

Nuke


----------



## Keia (Aug 27, 2004)

Nuke261 said:
			
		

> I am going to try and post updates twice a week or *34 times every 2 weeks*.




34 times every two weeks!?!  This game is going to be awesome! I don't know if I can keep up, but I'll try my best!!    

Keia

p.s. Starting posting again, sorry it took so long (darn hafting to work at work, sigh!).


----------



## Unicron818 (Aug 27, 2004)

*Sammy Donaldson*

So close yet so far..


----------



## Nuke261 (Aug 28, 2004)

Keia said:
			
		

> 34 times every two weeks!?!  This game is going to be awesome! I don't know if I can keep up, but I'll try my best!!
> Keia




Uhhmmmmm,
Well, maybe 34 is a bit much.   I'll change it to 3 to 4 and see how that goes.

Heh!

Nuke


----------



## Nuke261 (Aug 28, 2004)

Synch was correct.  Gabe and Eleyna (and now Catherine and Andrew) all have collars on as well as being strapped to the beds.  No other restraints are on at his time.  Sorry for not being clear on that.

Nuke


----------



## Synchronicity (Aug 31, 2004)

I can just tell that Andrew and Gabe are going to be the best of friends...  
'Course, Gabe's bias against Andrew's 'type' (Very popular jock) may be causing him to perceive Andrew's arrogance and selfishness as being larger than they actually are...or not.


----------



## Radiant (Sep 8, 2004)

about time to get captured. Those folks are having way too much fun in that prison without us...


----------



## Unicron818 (Sep 14, 2004)

*Sammy Donaldson*

Why do I feel like a third wheel?...couple...couple....by the way I'm naked under my jumpsuit ladies....lol


----------



## Keia (Oct 4, 2004)

Radiant,

I think I'm making the light humor currently, not Kyle.  Just a quick point 

Don't want to lose Lorenzo's humor edge. 

Keia


----------



## Radiant (Oct 4, 2004)

Keia said:
			
		

> Radiant,
> 
> I think I'm making the light humor currently, not Kyle.  Just a quick point
> 
> ...




a thousand apologies


----------



## Velmont (Oct 5, 2004)

Yeap, I am leaving for Africa. My plane leave October 19th. I am going to work with Oxfam-Québec in Ouagadougou, in Burkina Faso (West Africa). I am going to do some database and web design (yeah, they have computers and internet over there...). I am leaving for 4 to 5 month. 

So, why I am telling you that, simply that I dunnot know yet what will be my internet connection. I will have acces to one for sure, as I am suppose to do some web design, and there is a lot of internet coffee over there. Now, I don't know how frequently I will be able to log on the board. I hope for every other day, but it could be as bad as 1/week... 

So, for my activities on the board, here what will happen. 

Until the 19, I will be active as usual. After that, I may be some day without being on the board. Until I am fixed on my connection. 

So what that mean for this game? I am interested to continue it. Having a game with a lot of Role play instead of roleplay make a good chnage, and I am willing to conitnue, but at the same time, I don't want to slow it down. So, put Andrew on automatic Pilot if I don't show up for a whiel after the 19. I will try to post during the week following my departure to tell what will happen.


----------



## Nuke261 (Oct 5, 2004)

Velmont,
Good Luck!
Sounds like your trip should be quite an adventure.  Hope all goes well.

As far as Andrew, we can autopilot him.  Things should actually be changing for the group pretty soon.  Hopefully we get to that before you leave.

Nuke


----------



## Unicron818 (Oct 7, 2004)

*Symmetric Cypher*

Good Luck Velmont!!!


----------



## Kangaxx (Oct 8, 2004)

Velmont, I am so jealous.  I hope you'll let us know how Africa is.


----------



## Velmont (Oct 8, 2004)

Sure...

I have to build the list of people I will send messages... darn pretty long now.


----------



## Nuke261 (Oct 8, 2004)

An extedned work week with several doubles has my behind dragging a little bit.  

Sorry for the delay in updates.  I will catch up soon!

Nuke


----------



## kid A (Oct 11, 2004)

velmont,

i'm not tryin' to be a pain or anything, but i think that the binders the guards put on us cover our hands and arms completely up to the elbows.

or am i wrong?  nuke?

-kid A


----------



## Nuke261 (Oct 11, 2004)

kid A said:
			
		

> velmont,
> i'm not tryin' to be a pain or anything, but i think that the binders the guards put on us cover our hands and arms completely up to the elbows.
> or am i wrong?  nuke?
> -kid A




Velmont,
Kid A is correct.  Andrew's hands are in metal tubes from up to almost the elbow.  The end is solid and the tubes are connected together by metal.  So you can nudge Catherine or rub against her as you get close, but holding hands is out for this trip.  Sorry.

Nuke


----------



## Velmont (Oct 12, 2004)

Oops. Edited my ost to reflect that.


----------



## Nuke261 (Oct 19, 2004)

A bit of a delay but there is a new post up.  

Anyone else having trouble getting onto the boards?

Nuke


----------



## Kangaxx (Oct 19, 2004)

ENworld was gone for 2 days or so as best I can tell.  I'm just glad it didn't delete my subscriptions again.


----------



## Radiant (Oct 19, 2004)

Kangaxx said:
			
		

> ENworld was gone for 2 days or so as best I can tell.  I'm just glad it didn't delete my subscriptions again.




yep it was.


----------



## Velmont (Oct 19, 2004)

So, I am leaving tonight, as I said earlier...

For the game, just play Andrew a bit more silent. He will prefer to not hinder Gabe and Sammy, as long as there plan doesn't endanger Catherine. I'll try to post frenquently, but I will be at least silent for some days, the time I reach Ouagadougou and I install myself.


----------



## Nuke261 (Oct 22, 2004)

New IC post coming Sunday night.


----------



## kid A (Oct 29, 2004)

synch?

where are you?

-kid A


----------



## kid A (Oct 29, 2004)

...


----------



## Synchronicity (Oct 30, 2004)

I'm sorry I haven't been posting, but it appears some form of doom-virus has seen fit to attack me, and as a result I am feeling far from OK. Nuke, you may have to NPC me for a bit while I go off and die quietly, but hopefully it won't last too much longer...

Synch.
(Fortunate this is a message board game really, seeing as how my voice is nearly gone and talking feels like I'm gargling knives..)


----------



## Nuke261 (Oct 31, 2004)

Synch,
No problem, you rest up and get better.  I was starting to worry you had jumped ship.  Glad to see you are around and hope you feel much better soon.

I will post an update on Tuesday, waiting to see what Unicron has up Sammy's sleave...

Nuke


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Oct 31, 2004)

hey gives me more time to figure out how the blazes we're gonna save the gang!


----------



## Nuke261 (Oct 31, 2004)

KaintheSeeker said:
			
		

> hey gives me more time to figure out how the blazes we're gonna save the gang!




You mean I don't get to kill anyone off yet?   sigh...


----------



## Kangaxx (Oct 31, 2004)

I'd avoided responding to Keia's last post since we don't actually know if Amanda is leaving, but I guess we'll run with the idea rather than wait till Tues.


----------



## Nuke261 (Nov 1, 2004)

Yeah, that will work.  She was gonna stay but I will include her leaving in my post.   Continue as you have been!

Nuke


----------



## Keia (Nov 1, 2004)

Kangaxx said:
			
		

> I'd avoided responding to Keia's last post since we don't actually know if Amanda is leaving, but I guess we'll run with the idea rather than wait till Tues.




Sorry about that, I was trying to anticipate moving along and trying to get captured too . . . I mean  . . . uh . . . save the others.


----------



## Kangaxx (Nov 3, 2004)

I'm not sure how much Sammy's car would help, when we don't have keys.  I don't think we have anyone capable of a hotwire.

Is there one main road from Smalltown to Youngstown that we could expect them to take?  If not, this plan has some flaws.  If so, how many lanes is it, and what's the terrain like around it?


----------



## kid A (Nov 3, 2004)

synch!!!

you're back!!!

are ya feeling any better?

-kid A


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Nov 3, 2004)

kyle can cobble together something (gadget power remember?)


----------



## Kangaxx (Nov 3, 2004)

KaintheSeeker said:
			
		

> kyle can cobble together something (gadget power remember?)




Ah, I didn't think of that.  

Radiant, your last post actually inspired me to try wrapping a shirt around my head as a disguise to see how effective it was.     It worked suprisingly well.


----------



## Synchronicity (Nov 3, 2004)

kid A said:
			
		

> synch!!!
> 
> you're back!!!
> 
> ...




Yes, I'm back! Tremble before me, puny humans!   
As for feeling better, that's a good question. I'm feeling improved from how I was; the flu-virus-thing has seen fit to transform itself into a head cold thing, and so while I am now having some difficulty breathing, I am once again alive enough to post!    And oh, look; seems like I'm just in time to think up new and innovative ways to get ourselves killed!


----------



## kid A (Nov 4, 2004)

> _Yes, I'm back! Tremble before me, puny humans!
> As for feeling better, that's a good question. I'm feeling improved from how I was; the flu-virus-thing has seen fit to transform itself into a head cold thing, and so while I am now having some difficulty breathing, I am once again alive enough to post!  And oh, look; seems like I'm just in time to think up new and innovative ways to get ourselves killed!_




great!  glad to hear you're doing at least a little better!

good to have you back!

-kid A


----------



## Radiant (Nov 4, 2004)

Kangaxx said:
			
		

> Ah, I didn't think of that.
> 
> Radiant, your last post actually inspired me to try wrapping a shirt around my head as a disguise to see how effective it was.     It worked suprisingly well.




*sigh* oh my, of all the things I ever wanted to inspire people to do...


----------



## Kangaxx (Nov 4, 2004)

Radiant said:
			
		

> *sigh* oh my, of all the things I ever wanted to inspire people to do...




You were hoping I'd try it with pants?


----------



## Radiant (Nov 5, 2004)

Kangaxx said:
			
		

> You were hoping I'd try it with pants?




lol. yeah something like that...


----------



## Nuke261 (Nov 10, 2004)

Keia said:
			
		

> At the Spencers, he found a Rom the Spaceknight mask on closeout, and one of those monster voice synthesizers.




That was hilarious Keia!  Rom the Sapceknight!  Where did you come up with that idea?  Too funny!

Nuke


----------



## Nuke261 (Nov 15, 2004)

Holy Cow!  Everyone survived through issue #1!!

That's Awesome!

In case you haven't noticed, I ended the Issue #1 thread and started a new thread for Issue #2.  I wanted to wait and make a clean transition but, decided to go with a cliffhanger ending instead.

Great job, everyone!!!

Nuke


----------



## Kangaxx (Nov 15, 2004)

I was expecting Issue #2 to start after the attempted rescue, but now that I think about it, this was a much more comic bookish place to do it.   

However you also pushed back your best shot for dead PCs.  I'm a little worried about about the upcoming confrontation.  

Great game so far.  I'm glad I got squeezed in back in May.


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Nov 15, 2004)

Bettign Kyle bites it..he's a wee bit reckless with his own life, more willing to risk it than others.


----------



## Synchronicity (Nov 15, 2004)

Great first issue, Nuke! And now it seems things are really starting to heat up...


----------



## Keia (Nov 15, 2004)

Okay,

I'll ask . . . any xp for the first issue?  


Keia


----------



## Radiant (Nov 16, 2004)

*wakes up*
xp? did I hear the word?


----------



## Nuke261 (Nov 16, 2004)

Keia said:
			
		

> Okay,
> I'll ask . . . any xp for the first issue?
> Keia




D'OH!!!!
It totally slipped my mind!  
Yes.  I will get back to you with that.

Nuke


----------



## Nuke261 (Nov 18, 2004)

Thanks for the kind words, gang.  I am enjoying the game and want to thank all of you for this chance to play.  it really has been a lot of fun and you have kept me on my toes a few times.  

In case you didn't figure it out, there will be more opportunity to use powers and 'play' at this point.  The discovery stage is over, now it is time to learn.  So of course it has to be 'Baptism By Fire!'

If you liked it so far I think you will be really happy coming up.  A lot of questions will be answered as well.

If you live!!!!!!

        Nuke


----------



## Velmont (Nov 19, 2004)

I must confess it is a great game up to now. A whole issue without a combat (at least for me), it make a change for the usual 4-color, and not for the worst. I've always prefered roleplay over rollplay, which is pretty much the case about that game. Happy that, even up here, in Africa, I can keep up with the game.


----------



## Kangaxx (Nov 19, 2004)

So.. are we going to get this xp before the trial by fire?


----------



## Nuke261 (Nov 19, 2004)

*XP Time*

I checked the book on Xp and they say to award like 2 power points.  That is not much fun.  I have never ran a M&M game so I am going for *6 pp*.  You guys are low level so I thought that would be better.

Cool?

Nuke

P.S.  Glad to keep you around Velmont.


----------



## Synchronicity (Nov 19, 2004)

Well, 6pp does put us over a third of the way to the next PL, so it does seem like a lot. On the other hand, I've never really played in an M&M game before, so I've no idea what constitutes a reasonable amount of xp. And considering the events of the moment, I'll take anything I can get!


----------



## Nuke261 (Nov 19, 2004)

Yeah, it is a lot by M&M standards but I figure you are all kinda low level so I don't mind.

Nuke


----------



## Kangaxx (Nov 19, 2004)

You also have to consider that the book says 1 or 2 points for one session.  we've been playing for 6 months.  I think 6 is a pretty fair total.  Now how to spend it...


----------



## Keia (Nov 19, 2004)

Updated my character in the rogues gallery for the xps.  Added 2 points of dex, couple of skill points, and added back the luck power that I got rid of before to make the cut.  It's very weak, but the glimmer of power is there now. 

Keia


----------



## Kangaxx (Nov 19, 2004)

I updated Corey with a point of BAB and some new skill ranks.


----------



## kid A (Nov 19, 2004)

i updated eleyna in the rogues gallery with 2 points of bab.

-kid A


----------



## Synchronicity (Nov 19, 2004)

I updated Gabe in the Rogues Galley with the following:

1) Heroic Surge feat (2pp)
2) Super-Senses [Hearing] +2 (2pp)
3) Power Stunt: Stun on Energy Control [Sonic] (2pp)

Hope that's all fine.   

Synch.


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Nov 19, 2004)

Well still looking for stuff to buy for Kyle..

anyone got suggestions?


----------



## Radiant (Nov 20, 2004)

KaintheSeeker said:
			
		

> Well still looking for stuff to buy for Kyle..
> 
> anyone got suggestions?




if your allready affraid of dying I'd say defense


----------



## Nuke261 (Nov 20, 2004)

KaintheSeeker said:
			
		

> Well still looking for stuff to buy for Kyle..
> 
> anyone got suggestions?




You could go with Defense.

You took Dodge and your character seems stealthy so you could go with Evasion and Move by Attack as Feats.

Maybe look at his super-science aspects if you want to continue with that.


Looks like Kid A is getting things rolling!  Don't worry everyone will be together soon!  One big, easy to target, group.

Nuke


----------



## kid A (Nov 20, 2004)

> _Looks like Kid A is getting things rolling! Don't worry everyone will be together soon! One big, easy to target, group._




oh, it's on!  eleyna's finished taking crap from those guards!

-kid A


----------



## Kangaxx (Nov 20, 2004)

KaintheSeeker said:
			
		

> Well still looking for stuff to buy for Kyle..
> 
> anyone got suggestions?




Hmm... The obvious answer is getting a bunch of ranks in skills like bluff and diplomacy to play up his role as a faceman.  Alternatively, You could have him start developing the datalink power.  It'd be a natural step from the gadgets.  Or he could start building himself a weapon.


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Nov 20, 2004)

Kangaxx said:
			
		

> Hmm... The obvious answer is getting a bunch of ranks in skills like bluff and diplomacy to play up his role as a faceman. Alternatively, You could have him start developing the datalink power. It'd be a natural step from the gadgets. Or he could start building himself a weapon.



True and the datalink power could clue him into the existance of the nanites within him..

Too bad I can't use some of these nifty powers in the power corrupted book.


----------



## Nuke261 (Nov 21, 2004)

Is Power Corrupted out?  I didn't realize it.
If there is something there you like, run it past me.

Nuke


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Nov 21, 2004)

Yeah, I got it, Power United and the other one. (the last two deal with Team issues mostly)

Think I'll go with either more points to Bluff/Perform/Disquise, or Adding to CHA or possibly adding Superskill (to buff them up to above level ranks, cause.. well Kyle is about to pull a MAJOR bluff off in his next post)


----------



## Velmont (Nov 22, 2004)

First, for the award, having played many M&M, 6 points would be high for a table top game, but for a PbP, considering the time we played and the level we are, it seems fine, as long as you want us to raise in power fastly. Just consider what we can buy with that much points.

So I made my changes. I added Leadership feat (as he as been team captain of a football team...). For the 4 remaining points, I would like to have a melee weapon. Is there anything I could get from a guard at that cost? If so, I'll pay to keep it. If not, I'll save it to pay for that weapon as soon as I fall on it in the game.


----------



## Nuke261 (Nov 22, 2004)

Velmont said:
			
		

> First, for the award, having played many M&M, 6 points would be high for a table top game, but for a PbP, considering the time we played and the level we are, it seems fine, as long as you want us to raise in power fastly. Just consider what we can buy with that much points.
> 
> So I made my changes. I added Leadership feat (as he as been team captain of a football team...). For the 4 remaining points, I would like to have a melee weapon. Is there anything I could get from a guard at that cost? If so, I'll pay to keep it. If not, I'll save it to pay for that weapon as soon as I fall on it in the game.




You read my mind on the XP issue.  My thoughts, exactly.

As far as a melee weapon, I am sure you could aquire one, just depends on what you have in mind.  Let me know.  If it is something fairly standard, as far as Police issue, than sure.

Nuke


----------



## Velmont (Nov 22, 2004)

A police matrac (not sure it is the English word, you know, the club used by policeman...) would do. Maybe, one day, I'll ask someone to transform it into a stun baton or something more sophisticated, but a simple club like weapon will do for now.


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Nov 23, 2004)

Having looked though the Power Corrupted PDF I would like to try out some of the nanomachine powers, but I don't like the area effect issues (I could see Kyle's power burning out/mutating into something sybiotic with the nanites already in his system) but by the time I got done altering the power for what I had in mind it woudl be like two enhancements, 1 power dropped, 2 added and 3 flaws.. too much math for an idea.


----------



## Nuke261 (Nov 23, 2004)

I will post a new update tonight or Wednesday Morning.  

I probably will not post another update until Monday (11/29) due to Thanksgiving and the fact that I will be in  Columbus for Mid Ohio Con.  Sorry for the hold-up, I think things are going well and I do not intend to let this slow us down.

Velmont, you can find a club.  You don't have to buy one.  You can find one once you are released.

Kain, keep in mind this is the first upgrade.  You will have more opportunities to improve Kyle later.  Just let me know what you do for now.

Happy Thanksgiving!!

Nuke


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Nov 23, 2004)

Nuke261 said:
			
		

> I will post a new update tonight or Wednesday Morning.
> 
> I probably will not post another update until Monday (11/29) due to Thanksgiving and the fact that I will be in Columbus for Mid Ohio Con. Sorry for the hold-up, I think things are going well and I do not intend to let this slow us down.
> 
> ...



Well, I know that. Trying to plan ahead.. hence the boosting of his 'face' skills. We still have a ways to go..need to hint that his powers are impeded/mutating/burning out first.


----------



## Radiant (Nov 23, 2004)

me thinks I'll buy the weapon power too. Jen will start picking up weapons from dropped guards as soon as she gets a chance. So far she only has passive abilities. Plus that underworld poster behind my screen tells me that girls in long black coats look damn cool with two guns...


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Nov 23, 2004)

Of course thinks Jenn looks cool. Period. And since he's got a better Charima now..he'll be able to strike out even better.


----------



## Nuke261 (Nov 24, 2004)

Radiant said:
			
		

> Plus that underworld poster behind my screen tells me that girls in long black coats look damn cool with two guns...




Too funny!


----------



## Radiant (Nov 24, 2004)

Nuke, I'd like to spend five of Jennifer'S xp to buy a heavy pistol, I guess there should be a good chance to pick one up from a downed guard soon. 
Just tell me if that's allright with you. Waiting to update her stats with the weapon power till I hear from you.


----------



## Nuke261 (Nov 24, 2004)

Don't waste the XP on a weapon.  You could be heavily armed soon enough!


----------



## Radiant (Nov 24, 2004)

Nuke261 said:
			
		

> Don't waste the XP on a weapon.  You could be heavily armed soon enough!




ah I see. Normaly I asume I have to pay for the thing if I want to keep it for longer times. But if not I'll just spend the points on some feats that could help use it.


----------



## Nuke261 (Nov 24, 2004)

Yeah, go for the feats.  For those who have not figured it out, I am all about the fun of the game.  It will make sense in the story for you to pick up a few weapons, so I see no need to make your character pay for them.


----------



## Radiant (Nov 24, 2004)

Nuke261 said:
			
		

> Yeah, go for the feats.  For those who have not figured it out, I am all about the fun of the game.  It will make sense in the story for you to pick up a few weapons, so I see no need to make your character pay for them.




going to buy
Point Black Shot, Rapid Shot and another point of base defense then. Asuming the feats will only count after she actualy shot a few times of course.


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Nov 24, 2004)

BTW Nuke, 

Kyle's 'radar' for mutants pinging anythign but the inside of the Truck?


----------



## kid A (Nov 24, 2004)

nuke,

i already posted, but then i just wanted to make sure that the collars didn't fall off with the manacles.  just checking.  i can edit my post if i need to.

-kid A


----------



## Nuke261 (Nov 24, 2004)

Nah, your post is fine but I did screw up.  Your collars are still on your necks however, they do not have any power to them.  Which means your powers are free to be used.  

Kind of a big error on my part.  Guess that's what I get for posting instead of going to bed!

Nuke


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Nov 24, 2004)

Er..
Nuke.. what about Kyle's detection power..he pick up any other mutants outside the van?


----------



## Nuke261 (Nov 24, 2004)

KaintheSeeker said:
			
		

> Er..
> Nuke.. what about Kyle's detection power..he pick up any other mutants outside the van?




Great question, I didn't think of that.  But, NO there are no ther mutants outside of the van.  

To be truthfull, OOC, the only mutants around are the player characters, at this time.

<Insert Evil GM laugh, here....>

Nuke


----------



## Gideon (Nov 24, 2004)

You guys have an interesting game going.  It is neat to see the throw back interaction to high school days, especially in such a harsh situation.  Ah young love...and hormones mixed in with gigantic robots, super powers, and bigotry.  This and a couple others really pushed me towards popping out the 30 bucks for the M&M book cause of the interesting oppurtunities.


----------



## Nuke261 (Nov 25, 2004)

Gideon said:
			
		

> You guys have an interesting game going.  It is neat to see the throw back interaction to high school days, especially in such a harsh situation.  Ah young love...and hormones mixed in with gigantic robots, super powers, and bigotry.  This and a couple others really pushed me towards popping out the 30 bucks for the M&M book cause of the interesting oppurtunities.




Thanks!
The system is fun and we have a good mix of people and characters on this game.  I give them all the credit!

Nuke


----------



## Radiant (Nov 25, 2004)

Nuke261 said:
			
		

> Thanks!
> The system is fun and we have a good mix of people and characters on this game.  I give them all the credit!
> 
> Nuke




Of course. We're the best. 

Well, me's allways the last because I'm too lazy to make compliments but your game rules Nuke.


----------



## kid A (Nov 26, 2004)

yeah, this game is second to none.  i'm lovin' it so far!

-kid A


----------



## Velmont (Nov 26, 2004)

Ok, so as I don't need to buy a weapon, I'll go with my second choice, spend my last 4 points, 2 in contitution and 2 on BDB. I'll do the change later this week on my character sheet.


----------



## Nuke261 (Dec 3, 2004)

New Post will be up Friday night!


----------



## Kangaxx (Dec 8, 2004)

On a whim, I decided to see how well Corey could actually keep up with a car on the highway.  Someone double check my math, because what I came up with is almost obscene.  

speed 50'
sprint 50'x4 = 200'
super-speed doubles sprint speed for each PL  2^4=16, so 200' x 16 = 3200'
So he sprints 3200 feet per round. 
3200 x 10 rounds in a minute = 32,000'/minute
32,000 x 60 minutes in an hour = 1,920,000'/hour
5280 feet in a mile, so 1,920,000/5280 = about 363 mph.  Wow.


----------



## Nuke261 (Dec 9, 2004)

Kangaxx said:
			
		

> There's no way all these people can fit in that truck.
> 
> Corey follows Jen to go find the rumored other vehicle. "You won? Because she went nuts?" Dad's right, women are crazy.




Great post!  I loved it!


----------



## Kangaxx (Dec 10, 2004)

Glad you liked it.    

As this game progresses, I increasingly get the feeling that Corey is the straight man among a group of characters that could easily be heroes out of a comic book.


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Dec 10, 2004)

Part of Kyle's thing is his dad.. his dad MIGHT have been a mutant hero, he's not sure.


----------



## Radiant (Dec 11, 2004)

Kangaxx said:
			
		

> Glad you liked it.
> 
> As this game progresses, I increasingly get the feeling that Corey is the straight man among a group of characters that could easily be heroes out of a comic book.




Sure, at least Jennifer is. Best looking girl around, sharp as a razor, best fashiontaste plus really fit. 
Well that's if you ask her at least.


----------



## kid A (Dec 13, 2004)

kaintheseeker,

i'm sorry, i'm confused...  i thought that kyle got out of sammy's truck.  last i read, i thought he got picked up by jennifer and corey in the swede's truck.

-kid A


----------



## Keia (Dec 13, 2004)

I'm confused as well . . . I'm in Sammy's truck (I think), and Corey and Jen are in the SUV.  Eleyna is with me, and Gabe, I think, but after that I have no idea.

Keia


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Dec 13, 2004)

I thougth we were all in teh Swedes vehicle.


----------



## Radiant (Dec 13, 2004)

KaintheSeeker said:
			
		

> I thougth we were all in teh Swedes vehicle.




nope, as far as I read it Corey, you an' me are the only one's the Swedes s.u.v. The rest are driving in Sammy's truck right now.


----------



## Kangaxx (Dec 13, 2004)

Corey, Jen, and Kyle are in the Swede's truck.  Elayna, Gabe, Sammy, and Lorenzo are in Sammy's truck.  Velmont didn't specify which truck Andrew and Catherine were heading to.


----------



## Nuke261 (Dec 14, 2004)

Kangaxx said:
			
		

> Corey, Jen, and Kyle are in the Swede's truck.  Elayna, Gabe, Sammy, and Lorenzo are in Sammy's truck.  Velmont didn't specify which truck Andrew and Catherine were heading to.




 A little confused myslef.

I just read a post where Kyle comments to Eleyna and then talks to Jennifer?

My take is:

_Sammy's truck= Lorenzo, Eleyna, Gabe and Sammy

Swede's truck= Corey, Jennifer_

Confused by Kyle

Andrew and Catherine are unknown.  If Velmont does not post by the time I do I will put them in Sammy's truck just because it was right there when they left the prison truck.

Nuke


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Dec 14, 2004)

okay I'll fix my post.. (undo it basically if I can)


----------



## Velmont (Dec 14, 2004)

Well, honestly, I was confuse too that no one reply to me... Andrew would have followed Gabs, Eleyna and Sammy...


----------



## Radiant (Dec 14, 2004)

Velmont said:
			
		

> Well, honestly, I was confuse too that no one reply to me... Andrew would have followed Gabs, Eleyna and Sammy...




no one wants to get caught in between during a fight between you and your girlfriend. Not even Jennifer and her power is to absorb damage...


----------



## Velmont (Dec 15, 2004)

Radiant said:
			
		

> no one wants to get caught in between during a fight between you and your girlfriend. Not even Jennifer and her power is to absorb damage...




Ok, that's why no one want to reanimate her...


----------



## Nuke261 (Dec 21, 2004)

I will have a new post up tomorrow.  

I pretty much have it ready to go but I am waiting to see if we hear anything else from Sammy or Kyle.  Hate to ruin the great in-character chat you guys rock at.

See you Tuesday!  


Nuke


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Dec 21, 2004)

got a bit confused as to where and who was in which vehicle, and didn't want to make another goof, so Kyle will change/out himself later at the 'hide out'


----------



## Nuke261 (Dec 28, 2004)

Hey everyone,

I've been pretty busy the past couple of days, but I'll be getting a new post up either tonight or tomorrow morning.  Sorry for the delay!

Nuke


----------



## Synchronicity (Dec 30, 2004)

Nuke, I was looking at the M&M Errata earlier, and noticed something that means Gabe's not built correctly.

When I made him, Energy Blast was listed as a Power Stunt of Energy Control, but they've since altered that to make it an Extra. To bring Gabe back into line with the updated rules, I've edited him in the Rogues Gallery as follows:

1) Lose Stun as a Power Stunt of Energy Control [Sonic] (+2pp) (Power Stunt bought with first lot of pp, and not yet used)
2) Lose Energy Blast as a Power Stunt of Energy Control [Sonic] (+2pp)
3) Gain Energy Blast as an Extra of Energy Control [Sonic] (-4pp)
4) Cost of Energy Control [Sonic] is now 4pp/rank.

Cheers!
Synch.


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Jan 5, 2005)

Uh...


what happened tothe game? :-D


----------



## Creamsteak (Jan 5, 2005)

Hey, since this thread is getting near 500 posts, I'd like to have the DM create the new out of character thread sometime soon, so that I can close this thread. If you have any questions, email me at creamsteak@hotmail.com.


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Jan 5, 2005)

Hey.. we still got 48 to go!

LOL


----------



## Keia (Jan 5, 2005)

Nuke's computer is down and he's having some trouble getting on-line.  Hopefully in a couple of days . . . 

Keia


----------



## Nuke261 (Jan 6, 2005)

Keia,  Thanks for passing the word.  I am back online.  Moving a little slower than before, but back.

Looks like I will be starting a new OOC Thread.  I am gonna try and catch up on my IC games first.  Look for the new OOC in a day or two.

Happy New Year to all of you!!!

Nuke


----------



## Kangaxx (Jan 6, 2005)

Glad to see you back in the land of the living, nuke.  I hope your computer's ok, or at least went out in a blaze of glory.  (Yes, ol rpgs are the land of the living.)


----------



## Radiant (Jan 6, 2005)

Nuke261 said:
			
		

> Keia,  Thanks for passing the word.  I am back online.  Moving a little slower than before, but back.
> 
> Looks like I will be starting a new OOC Thread.  I am gonna try and catch up on my IC games first.  Look for the new OOC in a day or two.
> 
> ...




welcome back man


----------



## Synchronicity (Jan 6, 2005)

Yay! Happy new Year, Nuke!


----------



## kid A (Jan 6, 2005)

a computer gone bad is no way to start the new year!  glad to have you back online again!

-kid A


----------



## Keia (Jan 6, 2005)

kid A said:
			
		

> a computer gone bad is no way to start the new year!  glad to have you back online again!




Here, Here!  Glad ta see ya back!

Keia


----------



## Nuke261 (Jan 6, 2005)

It's great to be back!

Yeah, starting off the new year on a sour note is not real fun.  Neither is catching up on posts to multiple games!!!!

Don't worry I am back in the action and your characters will  be getting a lot of questions answered here very soon.

I will probably change my posting style to a more immediate response.  Not everyone will be affected by every post but I think it will work out a little better.  We will see.

Nuke


----------



## Velmont (Jan 6, 2005)

Happy new year everyone.

For changing the style, I don't see a problem here. Having something less general may even speed up a bit the game.


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Jan 6, 2005)

Yeah.. if it gets us out of the car I'm all for it. 

J/K..

Game has been LOTS of fun up to this point..though I confess without my book I don't know where to go from here with Kyle (grumple.. rittenfritten scumbucket going to greece with my book)


----------



## Radiant (Jan 9, 2005)

man I'm happy me's not in Sammy's car. Woudl give me a headache.


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Jan 9, 2005)

No doubt.. it's confusing in there.


----------



## Unicron818 (Jan 10, 2005)

Man, i gotta admit. This game is a lot of fun.
How the hell did I get mixed up with all the couples?
(Talk about feelin' like a third wheel)..lol
as far as the car ride.....um, are we there yet? I gotta 
go to the bathroom...lol


----------



## Keia (Jan 11, 2005)

Unicron818 said:
			
		

> Man, i gotta admit. This game is a lot of fun.
> How the hell did I get mixed up with all the couples?
> (Talk about feelin' like a third wheel)..lol
> as far as the car ride.....um, are we there yet? I gotta
> go to the bathroom...lol





Lorenzo isn't with anyone either, and I agree with you!

Keia


----------



## Velmont (Jan 11, 2005)

What? You don't like my love story. All is about true feeling and loving what is inside each other. Nothing superficial  How can you dislike to be part of that


----------



## Radiant (Jan 11, 2005)

looks like every girl here is thrown into a relationship faster than you can look
*Jenn runs and hides*


----------



## Nuke261 (Jan 11, 2005)

Raidant, 
judging by this game and the Titans game, maybe being a teenage super hero means you are supposed to start an instant relationship with the person standing closest to you?

Anyway,
It is time to close up this OOC thread.  I guess they will ship it off to that big warehouse from the end of Raiders of the Lost Arc.    

Be sure to post in the New OOC.  You can find it right here, 
http://www.enworld.org/forums/showthread.php?p=1957362#post1957362


Nuke


----------

